# 2011 Cowash Challenge--May 1st to August 31st



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 1, 2011)

Continuing the original challenge the summer:​ 

Grow your hair and retain inches by joining the 2011 Cowash Challenge!​ 


Part II of this challenge begins May 1, 2011 and ends August 31, 2011​ 
RULES:
Cowash at least 1x/wkly.
Report what conditioners you used and how your hair is responding.​ 
OPTIONAL: (for our HYH challengers)
Starting pic and ending pic​ 
PLEASE POST:
How many times per week will you cowash?
What conditioners are you planning to use?
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?​ 
You can join anytime by thanking this post.​ 
*Challengers:*
IDareT'sHair
MyAngelEyez~C~U
nadaa16
destine2grow
melissa-bee
chelseatiara
fiyahwerks 
JaszG
NikkiQ
Shay72
Platinum
YoursTrulyRE
silenttullip
NJoy
MzPrince
sparklebh
brightblueink
Chelz
Iluvsmuhgrass
.Wanji.
KaramelDiva1978
ladybettle
ms_b_haven06
shortdub78
theneolution
TruMe
tiffjust2002
Amazhaan
BlessedRN prof
Chameleonchick 
Dizz
Luscious850
TraciChanel
babyt87
bajandoc86
Diva_Esq
thewaygodmadeus
DayDreamist
Ruby True 
Burbujas 
LuvlyRain3 
Jewell
HijabiFlygirl
allmundjoi
BSL2008
lexxi
Ijanei
PAgirl 
Zaz 
LaFemmeNaturelle
Thrifty
ojemba
Pharmgirl247
BeautifullyBronzed
mariofmagdal
13StepsAhead
Marquette 
vavouna 
miss_cheveious 
keepithealthy 
LilMissSunshine5 
lawyer2be371 
pretty wings
Lisaaa Bonet
leiah
Bublin
Amazhaan
tiffers
Nix08
Starburst954 
Moca
missladiluck09
divachyk
Ltown​


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 1, 2011)

I co wash about 2-3x weekly, and my conditioner of choice is Tresemme Natural Moisture Conditioner. I also use TiGi Moisture Maniac, and I shampoo once ever 2-3 weeks with Nutrogena Clean shampoo or Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo.

My starting pic (borrowed from the Summer No Heat Challenge):


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2011)

I'll be Co-Washing Twice a Week either Tues/Friday OR Wed/Sun (may rotate according to schedule) I'll be using:

Oyin Honey Hemp
Jasmine Bath & Beauty Shea Butter Cream Rinses
Claudie Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
Hairveda's MoistPRO, Moist 24/7, Acai Phyto Berry
As I Am Naturally Coconut Cowash Hair Cream
Bear Fruit Hair's Yarrow & Hibiscus And Cottonseed Marshmallow Cleansing Conditioners

To Minimize Dryness/to Add Moisture.

Will Chelate/Clarify every 4,6,8 Weeks (Or as Needed)

Will Also Use Periodically VO5, Suave, White Rain* _Strictly to Rinse Out Henna & Indigo_


----------



## nlamr2013 (May 1, 2011)

I would love to join!!  I'm on my phone though so I can't thank the post. 

How many times per week will you cowash?
shooting for every day when in twists or bun. and weekly if I decide to straighten.
What conditioners are you planning to use?
Aussie moist; VO5 the lavender and strawberry kind; Suave the almond shea butter and humectant ones. 
alternating weekly dc with replenishing pack and motions cpr.
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
more moisture, great smelling hair, length. 
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
weekly, black soap wash and monthly baking soda rinse. 
oh and I'm natural 3c/4a ish I believe

here's a picture of twists I had about a month ago, I'll update when I take down my extension braids






21 months natural and loving it!


----------



## destine2grow (May 1, 2011)

I will cowash 3x a week on Tues,Fri. and Sun. I will shampoo once a week with elucence or joico! I will cowash with BFH and Hairveda! I also have some samples of SSI I nned 2 use up!


----------



## melissa-bee (May 1, 2011)

Okay, well I may as well join considering I've co-washed for the first time in a while today,
Today I used Herbal Essences Orchid and Coconut extracts; that's nearly finished so after I'm going to move on to herbal essences Mandarin Oil and Pearl Extract.
I'm going to co-wash twice a week and shampoo if I feel like I have build -up. So maybe once every 3 weeks not to sure yet.


----------



## chelseatiara (May 1, 2011)

Im In!!!!


How many times per week will you cowash? 2x a week
What conditioners are you planning to use? Mostly Suave Shea and almond, Suave humectant,
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
Protection of hair (i will be swimming twice a week for the summer)
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
2x a week
Monday Cowash, Tuesday Shampoo, Wednesday Cowash, Thursday Shampoo (Sat. Deep Conditioning)

Y​


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 1, 2011)

bumpity bump


----------



## fiyahwerks (May 1, 2011)

Yay my second challenge! 

Pic:





How many times per week will you cowash? 
*1-3x (Depending on my exercise regimen that week)

What conditioners are you planning to use?
*Herbal Essences Hydralicious Reconditioning Conditioner
*ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
*Shea Moisture African Black Balancing Conditioner
*Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioning Milk

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
*Keeping my scalp and hair moisturized. Length. Healthy Hair.

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
*Once a week, following with a overnight deep conditioner.


----------



## JaszG (May 1, 2011)

*How many times per week will you cowash? * 1-4 times
*What conditioners are you planning to use?*




*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?* Moisturized hair, wash and gos for my simple summer schedule, & retention
*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?* 1x a week
*Starting Pic:* From 3/30/2011


----------



## NikkiQ (May 1, 2011)

Totally in on this one!!!

How many times per week will you cowash?4-5x week during the summer
What conditioners are you planning to use? Everything I have in my stash...and it's a lot. Mostly Suave, V05, Aussie Moist, and Tresemme
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? My hair thrives when I cowash frequently. Now more than ever since I'm natural. Hopefully it helps me retain growth and step up my moisture game.
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? I shampoo once weekly but may move to twice a month.

I'll try to post pics as soon as I'm out of these stupid twists!


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash?
6 times a week

What conditioners are you planning to use?
We will be up in here all day with that one. I will name vendors instead. Darcy's Botanicals, Hairveda, Oyin, Shea Moisture, Claudie's, Mozeke, Natural Jenesis, Shescentit, Komaza, Jasmines

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
Moisture retention,curl definition, growth

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
Once a week. I will be using either CON (green), Shea Moisture Coconut & Hisbiscus Curl & Shine Shampoo, or Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2011)

I'm in.

I plan to cowash daily or every other day. I will be using Suave Humectant, Mane and Tail, TreSemme Naturals, Suave Damage Care, and Giovanni Direct. I will be rotating between moisture and protein condishes. I'll shampoo once a week.

I'm hoping to get some good growth and retention from this challenge.

I don't have starting pics because I'm in braids but I'll post after I remove them.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 1, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash? 2x a week (wed and fri)
What conditioners are you planning to use? Giovanni Tea Tree until gone then Suave Shea Almond (bc its similar to Aveda Dry Remedy)
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? More moisture retention and healthier hear (less split ends)
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? Once a week with Aveda Dry Remedy


----------



## MzPrince (May 1, 2011)

I'm in. Just finished clarifying, moisture shampoo and DC'ing.

Cowash 1-2 times a week w/ WEN.


----------



## silenttullip (May 1, 2011)

Cowash: 2-4 times a week
what conditioners you used: Bearfruithair Marshmallow or Hibiscus, Vo5 Kiwi Lime
how your hair is responding: quite well so moisturizing less ssks great scent clean scalp
I plan to achieve moisture, length retention, and lessen scalp tightness
I will use a chagrin valley shampoo bar or bwc sulfate free shampoo 2-3 times a month for clarifying (I may  mix some ayurvedic powders in my cocleanse)

Starting pic  (taken Mar 28th)
ending pic


----------



## NJoy (May 1, 2011)

Sign me up for daily cowashing.  Will be using Mill Creek biotin condioner, Aussie Moist and/or HELTR.  Hoping to duplicate 2010 results. Will shampoo scalp weekly w/non-sls poo and clarify monthy.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 1, 2011)

I'm sooooo IN!!!! 

*How many times per week will you cowash? * 1x-4x
*What conditioners are you planning to use?* 3 
*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?* More moisture/length retention, healthy growth environment, and to maintain a happy scalp.
*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?* Clarify as needed because I'll be using conditioners with and without cones.



I will be using Mane-N-Tail, Silk Elements Megasilk Olive conditioner, HELTR, HECMH, Garnier Fructis Fortifying Conditioner, and whatever else I need to use up. I'll be washing with Quantum Clarifying Shampoo.  I'll be DCing with HOTs, Phytokarite, and Silk Elements Megasilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2011)

Add me to this session also............

How many times per week will you cowash?
Atleast once, but could always be more.

What conditioners are you planning to use?
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner (from Sallys) 
HE LTR
ApHogee 2 min

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
Moisture and growth

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
Once a week


----------



## Evolving78 (May 2, 2011)

i'm in!
cowash daily or 1-2x a week
HE HH or Aussie Moist
moisture/retention
shampoo weekly

starting pic


----------



## B3e (May 2, 2011)

*Frequency: *1x or more weekly
*Conditioners: *Tresemme, Suave, VO5, Mane & Tail
*Goal: *Moisture
*Clarify:* Monthly


----------



## TruMe (May 2, 2011)

*How many times per week will you cowash?*at least 1x but maybe more
*What conditioners are you planning to use?*V05
*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?*Moisture, moisture and more moisture
*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?*1x a week, a SLS-free one of course

Below are my starting pics (the length one is pretty bad as my hair is still not long enough to comfortably stretch my own hair):


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (May 2, 2011)

I love this because I just did it on my own this week saying I need to co-wash more often.

Conditioners: HH Hello Hydration, Coconut Milk condish, Yes to Carrots
Frequency: twice per week on Wednesday and Sunday
Goal: Moisture and curl definition for wash n go's and puffs
Shampoo: Twice a month


----------



## theneolution (May 2, 2011)

I`ll be trying my hand at this challenge.  I co-washed once and absolutely loved what it did to all my new growth.

How many times per week will you cowash?* At least 1x per week*

What conditioners are you planning to use? *HE Hello Hydration, Suave Naturals Rosemary+Mint*

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?* Length retention, moisture, healthier hair!*

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? *Once every two weeks.*

*Starting pic* -- I`m due for a length check at the end of June.  I`ll be at the end of an 8 week stretch then.  Trying for a 10 week one after that.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2011)

Cowashed with ApHogee 2 min.....


----------



## tiffjust2002 (May 2, 2011)

I would love to join! I have to keep track of all these challenges this is my 3rd one now 

How many times per week will you cowash? I usually co wash 1-2 a week
What conditioners are you planning to use? I will use VO5 Moisture Milks or Proclaim Olive Glossing Conditioner
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? Softner more manageable hair that has lots of moisture
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? I shampoo once a week, usually on Saturday's.


----------



## JaszG (May 2, 2011)

Cowashed with moisture maniac last night and did a braid out. I liked it!


----------



## silenttullip (May 2, 2011)

I did another clarifying... Something very odd happened... I clarified last week for the heck of it and then this week had major sebum/build up BUT when I cowash my scalp is so clean *scratch test* so... I take it as a sign I should stick to what works which is my cowashing... I did a hairever 1 treatment and then gttt shampoo. So Wed & Sun maybe thur. too will be my cowash days.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 2, 2011)

I'm about to cowash with Tresemme Naturals Moisture conditioner, and baggy for the night...


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Honey Hemp. For me this condish is very moisturizing and gives me a lot of curl definition.


----------



## BlessedRN prof (May 3, 2011)

Count me in.  I will be co-washing 1-2 times weekly with either
Aphogee 2 min, CHI silk, Nexxus humectant or Aubrey honeysuckle.
I hope to regrow edges, retain moisture repair damaged ends, and increase growth.
I will shampoo using nioxin weekly or every other week.  i will add starting pic later today.


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant.


----------



## Luscious850 (May 3, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash? 2x per week
What conditioners are you planning to use? V05 Moisture Milks
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? Moisture Retention
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? 1x per week


----------



## BlaqBella (May 3, 2011)

I want to join this but I'm scared for my edges or looking like a fool cause I'm not sure how to go about styling. So I'll be lurking in here. 
Grow ladies Grow!


----------



## Amazhaan (May 3, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash? 
*3 times

What conditioners are you planning to use?
*Mane and Tail Original
*One N Only Argan Oil Con
*Oyin Honey Hemp Con

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
*Retain Length and help with moisture

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
*Once a week...I may end up doing it biweekly, depending upon how my hair reacts...

ETA: Thanks to the No Buy Challenge.... I've used up 1 of the MT and 1 of the ONO Argan Oil Cons. 

So I've added Suave Humectant and Suave Almond and Shea Butter to the list of CONS for this challenge. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## TraciChanel (May 3, 2011)

Hi!  Looking forward to joining you all! I already co-washed this morning w/ Jason's jojoba conditioner. Left my hair very soft! I'm doing a HYH self-challenge, so no starting pics.

Here are my responses:

*How many times per week will you cowash?* At least once per week
*What conditioners are you planning to use?* Jason's Natural Jojoba Conditioner
*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?* Length retention, more moisture
*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?*  As needed, if I get buildup. (diluted shampoo, and scalp only).


----------



## monikr (May 3, 2011)

I'm inn. I will be cowashing 3-5x weekly with Garnier Triple Nutrition, TJ Nourish Spa and others. Hopefully I'll retain more moisture. I will shampoo once a week.

I just co-washed with Garnier Triple Nutrition. My hair feels way more moisturized than yesterday's Aussie Moist revisit. Winning


----------



## silenttullip (May 3, 2011)

Hope its okay that I ask... For the ladies who cowash 3+ times a week besides wng what do you do for styles? I usually just keep my hair in 8-16 braids but it seems like it would take forever to detangle, cw, dc, and braid back up.


----------



## babyt87 (May 3, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash? most days ...at least 3x a week
What conditioners are you planning to use? HEHH, HELTR 
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? Moisture and Length Retention 
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? As needed - probably every 3 weeks or so

I have just co washed with HEHH and HELTR and set for my first twistout - hope it goes well


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO. This is a balancing condish. My hair is a little frizzy when I use protein conditioners but I've learned to live with it.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (May 4, 2011)

I co-washed on Monday night with VO5's Moisture Milks Peach Smoothie and a little EVOO mixed in, my hair loves that stuff, it always makes it super soft and easy to detangle.


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 4, 2011)

I thanked the post! I'm in! I'm in! 

I cowash daily with HE Hydralicious or Tigi Bedhead Moisture Maniac.


----------



## JaszG (May 4, 2011)

I cowashed with mixed silk, I don't really care for it as a deep conditioner, but I LOVE it to cowash with. I'm probably about to do a damp bun, since I have to be at work in a little bit.


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 4, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash?* 2 to 5 times weekly*
What conditioners are you planning to use? Only *Giovanni's Tea Tree or Giovanni's Deeper Moisture (Smooth As Silk)*
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? *Moisture and softness*
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? *NEVER! I will clarify (my scalp only) once every couple of weeks using baking soda...*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

CoCleansed with Bear Fruit Hair's Conditioning Cleanser in Yarrow & Hibiscus


----------



## Guyaneek (May 4, 2011)

I would like to join. I cowash daily with what ever condition I can find cheap. This week I'm using Sauve cheapie something or another with strawberries. I'll post pics tonight. I won't be straightening until July to see where I am lengthwise though.


----------



## Shay72 (May 4, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. I'm not sure what scent it was but . Of the three conditioners this week this has given me the best curl definition. I slicked my hair back into a high puff and the front was wavy and the back full of coils .


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 4, 2011)

Just cowashed with VO5 Moisture Milks with some added EVOO. Now I'm DC with Alter Ego and WGO.



Shay72 said:


> Cowashed this morning with *Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner*. I'm not sure what scent it was but . Of the three conditioners this week this has given me the best curl definition. I slicked my hair back into a high puff and the front was wavy and the back full of coils .



Do you not like this as a DC or do you just prefer to use it as a co-wash? I just ordered her Scalp Elixer and Temple Balm was thinking about purchasing this as well but wasn't too sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE

I have the Claudie DC'er and I also use it to Cowash. 

It's a very nice product and very Thick, but for some reason I prefer to use it as a Cowash.


----------



## Shay72 (May 4, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Just cowashed with VO5 Moisture Milks with some added EVOO. Now I'm DC with Alter Ego and WGO.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not like this as a DC or do you just prefer to use it as a co-wash? I just ordered her Scalp Elixer and Temple Balm was thinking about purchasing this as well but wasn't too sure.


 
I like my dc's a bit thicker. When I say thick I mean thiiiiiick. I like dc's when you turn over the jar there isn't much of a chance of anything moving in the jar. This can be used as a dc but my preference is as a cowasher. It comes in a bottle.


----------



## Ruby True (May 4, 2011)

lurking I will be back


----------



## TruMe (May 4, 2011)

Just cowashed with V05 Herbal Essences (I think that's what it's called) mixed with EVOO, Peppermint oil and Tea Tree Oil.  My scalp feels great but I have to say that I do not like this line of V05.  After the other bottle that I have, I will be going back to the Moisture Milks and never leaving.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 5, 2011)

Going to cowash with HE LTR in the morning......


----------



## destine2grow (May 5, 2011)

Tuesday I co wash with BFH Ginger Orange cleansing con and dc with Alter Ego Garlic treatment followed by BFH Banana & Avocado Deep Mask.

Today I plan on cowashing I probably will co wash with HV Moist 24/7 and dc with HV Strinillah


----------



## JaszG (May 5, 2011)

Didn't cowash today, but after my damp bun yesterday I set my hair with flexi rods, and I really like the results. I let them stay in overnight, and got up and took them out, then wrapped my hair, and I got big SL curls. I put a head band on, and I'm ready to go! I love it, its off of my back, and barely rubbing against my clothes.


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2011)

Meant to cowash with Claudie's Reconstructor after doing an overnight dc with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy but forgot and reached for the Moist PRO.


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2011)

Bought some new conditioners to try.  Today I cowashed with Mane n Tail Moisturizing conditioner after I DC'd with a mixture of honey, EVOO, Wheatgerm oil and coconut cream. Not really sure how the M&T worked because of the DC treatment but, using the 2 together made detangling a breeze. ~ oh wait. I oiled my hair with EVCO overnight the night before too. ~ But yeah, detangling was a breeze...for a change. 

Planning to try Yes to Carrots in the morning. I'm really happy to be getting back to daily cowashing.


----------



## Platinum (May 5, 2011)

Cowashed with Mane and Tail condish, followed by Suave Humectant.


----------



## Dizz (May 5, 2011)

*How many times per week will you cowash?*
2-3x. I bike to work, so my head will appreciate the... uh, refreshment.

*What conditioners are you planning to use?*
V05 Moisture Milks, Suave Naturals Coconut and Garnier's Fortifying Cream.

*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?*
Hair that gets more moisturized, and stays that way for longer periods of time. I want to get to a point where I don't need to add leave ins and moisturize and seal. I get a lot of breakage when I do that--those steps mean additional manipulation without the aid of my hair being soaked in conditioner.

*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?* Ideally, never. But I will use it when I feel my hair and scalp need it. I'm in the process of building a CG-friendly regimen but nothing is set in stone for me yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2011)

Cowashing with: _ "As I Am's"_ Coconut Cowashing Conditioner


----------



## Lanea87 (May 8, 2011)

Going to cowash in the morning, will come back to post with what.


----------



## Burbujas (May 8, 2011)

I want to join!*

How many times per week will you cowash?*
2-3 times a week. 

*What conditioners are you planning to use?*
Suave Naturals Coconut and Hairveda Moist 24/7.

*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?*
Hair that is more moisturized. 

*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?* 
When needed, which is about once every 2-3 months.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 8, 2011)

Id like to join this challenge. Cowashing is a really saves my hair during the warmer months

Ill be using whatever I have laying around which is usually some hehh or some Aussie moist. I cowash 3-5 times a week


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2011)

Cowashed on Friday with Komaza's Moja Conditioner. I've only used this a couple of times. It's okay. It's thick & moisturizing. Cowashed yesterday with Claudie's Reconstructor. Not as thick as I like but I like the effects. Strong, soft, and no frizz.


----------



## MzPrince (May 8, 2011)

Cowashed today...................


----------



## destine2grow (May 8, 2011)

I co wash with HV Moist 24/7, dc with SSI Fortifying Mask (old formula), SE Olive Moisturizing Treatment. I will most likely cowash tomorrow after the kids track practice. I will most likely use HV MoistPro


----------



## Ruby True (May 8, 2011)

Alright Im in
How many times per week will you cowash?
2-times a week.  I try to work out  five  days a week so I need it.

What conditioners are you planning to use?
Right now  suave balancing  conditioner in sun kissed raspberry  but later  HEHH or HELTR

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
Hair that is more moisturized and I have a patch that  broke off which Im trying to gorw back.

Tonight I  cowashed with suave,use d mizani reconstructing masque followed by moisturefusion and dominican cond mix.

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? 
When needed, which is about once every 2-3 months.


----------



## silenttullip (May 8, 2011)

Cowashed with GTTT and eucalyptus oil
dc'ed with bear fruit hair Shea Coconut & Aloe dc
OMG it was A MA ZING


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 8, 2011)

Cowashed after my henna using TiGi Moisture Maniac....


----------



## JaszG (May 9, 2011)

Cowashed with Tresseme naturals today, clarifyed my hair the day before, so I'm trying to get it back to feeling moisturized. Currently DCing with Mixed Silk. Decided to try it out for an overnight DC.


----------



## TraciChanel (May 9, 2011)

Co-washing again with Jason's Naturals Jojoba Conditioner. I really like this conditioner because it makes my hair feel soft.  Ironically, I bought this conditioner about 4 years ago when I was transitioning and I still had 80% relaxed hair. I hated it on my relaxed hair because it didn't give enough slip. But works well with my natural hair...go figure .

HHG Ladies!


----------



## Minty (May 9, 2011)

I'm working through the small bottles first. 
* Tomorrow will be Kiehls Dry/Damaged Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Claudie's Reconstructor. If I didn't already love this stuff....It is so liquidy.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 9, 2011)

Hey ladies!! First time cowashing since joining the challenge. Don't  me too hard! I had a wack set of twists in, but ding dong those things are GONE! 

Cowashed today with Nexxus Humectress...the GVP edition.


----------



## fiyahwerks (May 9, 2011)

[email protected]_ding dong those things are GONE_

Is it bad to co-wash twice a day. I had a hard workout at the gym, and then ended up helping my friends move their furniture and stuff. I co-washed at the gym already, but I don't want to make my scalp dry by overdoing it. Should I at least wait until tomorrow?


----------



## monikr (May 9, 2011)

cowashed with Avalon Organics Olive & Grape Seed Moisturizing Conditioner... jury is still out on that one.


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2011)

1) Will CW 1/wk.

2) Conditioners: HE LTR, Lisa Rachel Cleansing Cond. w/Tea Tree Oil for Damaged Hair, GF Triple Nutrition Cond., other Lisa Rachel conds., Biotera Moisturizing Reconstructor, etc.

3) I hope to keep my hair soft, breakage-free, and my scalp healthy by reg. CWs.  (Basically cleansing and conditioning in one fell swoop helps me save time and keep my hair in the best shape I can at home).

4) I will only use diluted shampoo (1 half-dollar-sized dollop to 8oz warm water) once per 3-4 wks (only b/c I use lots of hair gel & oils, shea butter products).


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (May 9, 2011)

My biggest problem after a cowash is what to do with my hair afterwards!  I can't do a wash and go bc I have no real curl pattern and im afraid that bunning it will cause breakage.  how are you ladies combating this?


----------



## destine2grow (May 9, 2011)

brightblueink said:


> cowashed with Avalon Organics Olive & Grape Seed Moisturizing Conditioner... jury is still out on that one.


 I would love to hear your review! I really want to try this con b/c my hair loves EVOO and grapeseed oil.



TraciChanel said:


> Co-washing again with Jason's Naturals Jojoba Conditioner. I really like this conditioner because it makes my hair feel soft. Ironically, I bought this conditioner about 4 years ago when I was transitioning and I still had 80% relaxed hair. I hated it on my relaxed hair because it didn't give enough slip. But works well with my natural hair...go figure .
> 
> HHG Ladies!


 
I have been eyeing this con as well. I am currently transitioning.... I might wait to try it until I am fully natural.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 9, 2011)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> My biggest problem after a cowash is what to do with my hair afterwards!  I can't do a wash and go bc I have no real curl pattern and im afraid that bunning it will cause breakage.  how are you ladies combating this?




How 'bout braidouts/twistouts?


----------



## Amazhaan (May 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies... 

I cowashed today with One N Only Argan Moisturizing CON and then added Megatek and sealed with Apricot seed oil. I thought this would dry my hair out, because i usually apply a leave-in before adding MT, but surprisingly my hair isn't dry right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2011)

CoCleansed tonight with Bear Fruit Hair's Yarrow & Hibiscus Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## chelseatiara (May 11, 2011)

Cowashed with a pantene color protection? conditioner last night. gave me a headache. hate the smell. *protein*. glad it was just a sample.


----------



## Shay72 (May 11, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with Moja conditioner and today with Claudie's Reconstructor. I got fantastic definition on both days.


----------



## Ruby True (May 12, 2011)

Prepooed with  Elasta QP intense conditioner and  cowashed with V05 balancing  conditioner.


----------



## destine2grow (May 12, 2011)

Cowash with BFH Ginger Orange  con cleanser and DC with BFH Banana amd Avocado Mask.


----------



## Shay72 (May 12, 2011)

Did an overnight dc with Claudie's Protein dc. Followed up this morning with a cowash with Moja Conditioner.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 12, 2011)

Cowashed last night with a mix oh hydratherma naturals deep moisturising con and HE HH. Think I need something more moisturising tho...it was just ok.


----------



## Burbujas (May 12, 2011)

Will DC overnight today and co-wash tomorrow morning with HV Moist 24/7.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 13, 2011)

I decided to cowash daily now!  I alternate between aussie moist and garnier triple nutrition.  I decided to do this because I'm working out 6 days a week and a thread asking daily cowashers why they do it sold me.  So far so good, I love having water on my scalp everyday!!  I will still shampoo and dc 1x a week.


----------



## Shay72 (May 13, 2011)

Finally remembered I need to rinse the oil out of my hair and cowash. Cowashed with Claudie's Reconstructor. Airdrying as I type.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2011)

Will Cowash in the Morning with _As I Am Nautrally_ Coconut Cowashing Conditioner


----------



## allmundjoi (May 13, 2011)

I am in (if its not too late)! I am ready to add a twist to my regimen for the summer. 

Frequency: I plan to cowash at least 1-2x/week

Conditioner: Aussie 3 minute, YTCc, Aussie Moist

Goal: Keep ends and roots moisturized to RETAIN LENGTH, and get MBL.

Shampoo: Since the Aussies have cones, I will wash 1-2x/wk with SM Moisture Retention or GSAS. I will let my hair tell me. 


Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shay72 (May 14, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Moja conditioner. The more I use it the more I like it. It is very moisturizing and I had an amazingly curl defined puff when I used this on Tuesday with a little bit of Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel on my ends.


----------



## lexxi (May 14, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash?4-7 times . It gets flat at night unless I stretch it
What conditioners are you planning to use?Samys moisture plus,sauve or vo5,tresemme(sp)
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? Good moisture and reach goal of almost apl by Aug 
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?once or twice month

I'm on my phone so ill add a picture when  I get the chance too.


----------



## MzPrince (May 15, 2011)

Cowashed tonight..................


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 15, 2011)

I'll prolly cowash in the a.m.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 15, 2011)

I've been cowashing every other day with V05 moisture milks fir the past 2 weeks


----------



## Ruby True (May 15, 2011)

I was cowashing with Vo5  balancing conditioner in sunkist raspberry. I will be trying  Revlon Flex conditioner next.


----------



## theneolution (May 15, 2011)

Haven`t checked in in a while ~ just co-washed with HE Hello Hydration, applied some moisturizers, sealed with jojoba and will be air drying overnight.


----------



## destine2grow (May 15, 2011)

I cowash yesterday with BFH Ginger Orange con cleanser. Followed up with Shea Moisture curly style milk, Will most likely dc and cowash tomorrow! I am not sure of what products i will ise just yet.


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2011)

Did an oil rinse with sweet almond oil and followed with a cowash with Moja conditioner. Pulled my hair up in a bun.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 16, 2011)

Cowashed with Aussie 3- minute miracle...

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## allmundjoi (May 16, 2011)

I love cowashing!!!!! I have only done it twice, but I really like it. I cowashed my week old hair Saturday w/Aussie 3 min. Shirt dried it, put in KCKT. And tried a wng, uh, no. Lol, it felt soft and moisturized for most of the day, but dry the next am. I just wanted to see what my hair would do.  Sunday night, I cowashed w/Aussie 3 min, shirt dried, KCKT and sprayed in Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier, oiled scalp w/castor/emu oil, dbl strand twist, seal ends w/coconut/wheat germ oil. My twist out is so soft. I am attributing the continued softness to the cowash-normally by twist out would be somewhat dry. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 16, 2011)

Just finished a full week of cowashing every day.  I'm very happy with how my hair is reacting.  Co washed today with aussie moist, moisturized with KCKT on DAMP hair and sealed ends with wheatgerm oil and length of hair with grapeseed oil.


----------



## silenttullip (May 16, 2011)

Bfh yarrow Hibiscus to cowash & Vo5 Moisturizing (pink one) to detangle and left some in.
Added Deva Set it Free & then a tad bit of evoo to seal and ecostyler olive for roots idky.
My scalp isn't clean as I'd like but I think I really should dilute anything I put on my scalp even my Vo5 sometimes.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 17, 2011)

HE LTR tonight.....


----------



## NikkiQ (May 17, 2011)

Cowashed last night using up the last of my GVP Nexxus Humectress

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## fiyahwerks (May 17, 2011)

Co-wash using HE Hello Hydration. Hair was nice and soft. I just have to find a oil that works for me when I'm braiding my hair up for my wig. EVOO is not doing it. My hair eats it and it's back dry within 2-3 hours. Lately I've been using up my SheaMoisture Curl & Style Milk and Curl Smoothie for sealing.


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Hairveda's Moist PRO.


----------



## TraciChanel (May 17, 2011)

Co-washed w/ Jason's Naturals Jojoba conditioner again.  Smells great as usual..still working good!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2011)

fiyahwerks said:


> Co-wash using HE Hello Hydration. Hair was nice and soft. I just have to find a oil that works for me when I'm braiding my hair up for my wig. EVOO is not doing it. My hair eats it and it's back dry within 2-3 hours. Lately I've been using up my SheaMoisture Curl & Style Milk and Curl Smoothie for sealing.



i like castor oil, my hair eats up EVOO too and i use Curl Smoothie to moisturize/seal my hair at night.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2011)

cowashing tonight with HeH.


----------



## ojemba (May 18, 2011)

I will like to join this challenge.  
How many times per week will you cowash?
2x per week up until I'm 6 weeks post
1 per week 

What conditioners are you planning to use?
Aussie Moist
VO5 Milk
Bee Mine Daily Conditioner

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
Retention 

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
Once per month.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 18, 2011)

Still co-washing every other day with VO5 Strawberries and Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2011)

Cowashed this Evening with Hairveda Moist 24/7


----------



## Shay72 (May 18, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## Ruby True (May 18, 2011)

prepooed with Elasta QP Intense conditioner and cowashing with revlon flex tonight.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 18, 2011)

I'm doing pretty good so far. Just once or twice a week. I need to go get some cheapies. Harris Teeter's got Suave on sale for $0.89. I'm planning on cleaning them out of the coconut


----------



## NikkiQ (May 18, 2011)

Broke out a new bottle of Suave coconut. Yummy! Let's see how long this will last me.


----------



## destine2grow (May 19, 2011)

Will cowash later today with BFH Ginger Orange Cleansing con.


----------



## JaszG (May 19, 2011)

cowashed with moisture maniac...I haven't combed my hair out since Saturday and it melted through the tangles. It smells so good too! I need to go see if Ulta still has it on sale.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 19, 2011)

Did a pre-cowash diddy with Naturelle Aura cherry almond bark revitalizing condish. It has the strongest smell! Fell asleep w/it in my hair x1hr. Hmmm, not impressed, but I haven't washed my hair in a week. My hair had really soaked it up, so I couldn't really detangle it. Rinsed it out and put A3min in to deangle. Shirt dry. Assaulted w/itches. Oil scalped scalp w/castor oil. Itches went away. KCKT. Taliah Waajid mist bodifier. 2 strand twists. Rewet w/rose water/avg mix. Seal ends w/wheat germ oil. Wont be buying the cherry almond bark again b/c of the strong smell-unsure about slip.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Hairveda's Moist PRO. Parted my hair down the middle, slicked a little hair down on each side of the part and used really cute black pins to secure, and my hair is out in the back. I saw this style on youtube. Easy, even I can't mess this one up .


----------



## JaszG (May 22, 2011)

Cowashed with yes to carrots tonight, and tresemee naturals last night. Loving the softness!


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2011)

Cowashed on Friday with Shea Moisture's Restorative Conditioner and yesterday with Moist PRO.


----------



## destine2grow (May 22, 2011)

Cowash last night with BFH Ginger Oranger Cleansing con and dc with BFH Banana amd Avocado mask! I also did an HOT using EVOO. Used up the BFH Banana and Avocado Mask.


----------



## MzPrince (May 22, 2011)

Just cowashed tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 22, 2011)

I am going to cowash tonight using HE LTR.


----------



## TruMe (May 23, 2011)

Cowashed last night with V05 Moisture Milks mixed with EVOO, Peppermint oil and Tea Tree oil.  My hair feels so good after doing this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2011)

Cowashed this Afternoon with:

ASIAN "As I Am Naturally" Coconut Cowash Conditioner -- This Really 'cleans' your hair.
Hairveda Moist 24/7 After Protein Treatment


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 23, 2011)

I'm late but would like to join. I BC'd last night so wil be cowashing everyday until the fall!! So glad I can cowash again! Cowashed this morning with herbal essence breaks over


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 23, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Aussie 3 minute miracle....good stuff.


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with Claudie's Reconstructor which resulted in the best wash n go ever!


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 24, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash? 3-5 times at least.....eventually daily.
What conditioners are you planning to use? Freemans Sea Kelp
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? Stronger Hair
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? At least once a week.


----------



## TruMe (May 24, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  We must have been thinking the exact same thing because I just made an appointment with my hairstylist to cut off the relaxed ends as well in 2 days.  I am SOOOOOO nervous!

Anyway, again, CONGRATULATIONS and enjoy!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2011)

TruMe said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  We must have been thinking the exact same thing because I just made an appointment with my hairstylist to cut off the relaxed ends as well in 2 days.  I am SOOOOOO nervous!
> 
> Anyway, again, CONGRATULATIONS and enjoy!


 Thanks TruMe I'm so excited you are chopping lol we can be growing buddies! Can't wait to see your pics.

In other news, I cowashed this morning with HE Breaks Over and left it in.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 24, 2011)

Cowashed today with my Suave coconut. Almost done with the bottle already


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2011)

Lmao NikkiQ you just opened the bottle. Your hair must drink that stuff like water.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 24, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Lmao NikkiQ you just opened the bottle. Your hair must drink that stuff like water.



My hair is so freakin thick that it takes a lot to cover it all lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Shay72 (May 25, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with a mixture of Shea Moisture's Restorative Conditioner and Komaza's Moja Conditioner.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 26, 2011)

Just co-washed with HE Break's Over. My curlies are becoming more defined  I'm gonna give it about a month of cowashing daily before I try a wash and go.


----------



## AlliCat (May 26, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Herbal Essences Color Me Happy condish


----------



## NYDee (May 26, 2011)

It's may be late to join this challenge but I just started cowashing every two days. I cowashed on Sunday, then Tuesday and Thursday. I plan to keep doing this until it becomes a habit. I have read comments from many posters about how cowashing helped with growth. Most people who achieved the most growth no matter what hair growth method they were using cowashed their hair often.

 I need to find a way to dry my hair quickly though as I also plan to wear my hair out often.


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2011)

Cowashed with DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. I  it.


----------



## FlyyBohemian (May 26, 2011)

Cowashed with Organix Brazilian keratin therapy. I will stick with that because its sodium and sulfate free! I know I'm late in this thread but I plan to cowash every other day til the end of August! No weaves for me this summer! Here is my hair at this very moment.


----------



## Meritamen (May 26, 2011)

If I use a cream cleanser does that count as a cowash or a shampoo?


----------



## NikkiQ (May 26, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with the last of my Suave coconut. Onto the next.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 26, 2011)

Had to restock my beloved Tresemme Naturals moisture conditioner. Will cowash in the a.m....


----------



## allmundjoi (May 27, 2011)

Introduced Suave Almond & Shea butter into the rotation. I luv it too-melts my tangles away AND it's cheap! It is up their with my best detangler-Aussie 3 min. One thing I noticed when I cowashed yesterday, its better to put the condish on and let it sit for a few minutes before attempting to detangle. Usually I get right to detangling. I also still love my YTCc!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Pharmgirl247 (May 27, 2011)

I'm new to the forum. If this is a challenge and I can't  post sorry. I just wanted to say I cowash as a means to style my hair. All I do is cowash apply a bit of gel for my poof factor and roll out.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 28, 2011)

Going to CW with HE LTR today....


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of Claudie's Reconstructor and SSI's Okra Reconstructor yesterday. Will cowash with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner today.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 28, 2011)

Pharmgirl247, welcome to the challenge, i'm adding you to the list!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 28, 2011)

The place is so freaking hot!!! I am sweating like crazy.....my scalp is gonna make ME go crazy. Will be cowashing today with a mix of Alter Ego garlic condish, HE Break's over and HE Totally Twisted...the last 2 are mainly to cover the smell of the AE. i am looking forward to feeling that cooool water on my scalp!


----------



## silenttullip (May 28, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with Vo5 Vanilla Mint followed by acv rinse


----------



## pretty wings (May 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies
I am an extreme newbie and am trying to learn all the acronyms and terms and to start a hair care regimen. I know this sounds really sillly but what is a cowash and how do I do it. Also how do u seal the ends of your hair?

Thanks  in advance for your responses.


----------



## pretty wings (May 28, 2011)

Oh, btw my hair is shoulder length and relaxed with butter blend by mizani and I relax every 3 to 31/2 months and trim at that time, though I do clip split end at times myself when I see them inbetween trims, lol. I will upload pics soon..

Thanks again..,


----------



## destine2grow (May 28, 2011)

Ladies I forgot to post on here! I cowash last night with BFH ginger orange cleansing!


----------



## Nix08 (May 28, 2011)

pretty wings said:


> Hello Ladies
> I am an extreme newbie and am trying to learn all the acronyms and terms and to start a hair care regimen. I know this sounds really sillly but what is a cowash and how do I do it. Also how do u seal the ends of your hair?
> 
> Thanks  in advance for your responses.



pretty wings a cowash is washing your hair with conditioner only.  No shampoo.


----------



## pretty wings (May 29, 2011)

Thank u Nix for ur response. So Do u wash with the conditioner and then with shampoo and then condition again. Or u only wash with conditioner all the time. I am a lil confused on how this works... sorry for all the questions, trying to learn, what does 4B mean ?
Thanks...


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2011)

pretty wings said:


> Thank u Nix for ur response. *So Do u wash with the conditioner and then with shampoo and then condition again.* Or u only wash with conditioner all the time. I am a lil confused on how this works... sorry for all the questions, trying to learn, what does 4B mean ?
> Thanks...


 
Some people do the bolded and some people do the red. When doing the red some will wash with shampoo once a week, every 2 two weeks or even just monthly.  

4B is a hair type. Goggle Andre Walker Hair Typing System.


----------



## Dizz (May 29, 2011)

I've been co-washing twice to three times a week with Suave Naturals Clarifying Conditioner. I love its scent and it gets my hair springy and clean. I've also done a few oil rinses and my hair (especially my NG) is just ridiculously soft. Stupidly soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2011)

Cowashed on Friday with:  _"As I Am Naturally"_ Coconut Cowash Conditioner


----------



## Amazhaan (May 29, 2011)

I did an overnight DC with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment and I am about to CW this morning with Suave Humectant so that I can use it all up!


----------



## AlliCat (May 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Cowashed on Friday with:  _"As I Am Naturally"_ Coconut Cowash Conditioner



How was it? The product name sounds lovely

----

I'm about to co-wash w/ One n Only Moisture Repair Conditioner


----------



## BeautifullyBronzed (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'd like to join this challenge, my hair dries out really quickly and the ends are riddled with single strand knots. I have curly Qs all over my bathroom.

How many times per week will you cowash? 1-2 times I'm new at this so I don't know how my hair will react.

What conditioners are you planning to use? Humectant, VO5 moisture milk pomegranate,  Garnier Fructis length and strength (I have a million conditioners but it will take me a few months to use these up).

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? Moisture, retention,  less ssk and healthy looking hair.

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? Shampoo once a week on weekends


----------



## Ruby True (May 29, 2011)

worked the VO5 today


----------



## MzPrince (May 31, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday...........


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Reconstructor and SSI's Okra Reconstructor. Doing a wash & go today.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 31, 2011)

I hope it's not too late to join. I will be giving my wigs a break until the end of the summer, so I want to up my co-washing.

*How many times per week will you cowash?* 3x

*What conditioners are you planning to use? *various conditioners; I'm tryingt to uses up my stash so I have only a select number of product lines.

*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?* moisture retention.

*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?* 1x a week or 2x a month depends on how my hair feels.


----------



## TraciChanel (May 31, 2011)

Shay72 - how are you liking the SSI Okra Reconstructor on your hair?? Sounds like a good product...



Shay72 said:


> Cowashed with Claudie's Reconstructor and SSI's Okra Reconstructor. Doing a wash & go today.


----------



## TraciChanel (May 31, 2011)

Hi Ladies - checking in!  Still using Jason's Naturals jojoba conditioner.  I co-washed on Saturday and still loving the results so far


----------



## choctaw (May 31, 2011)

Co-washing twists between trips to the pool is FAST!!!


----------



## Amazhaan (May 31, 2011)

Checking in... I CW this morning with Suave Humectant... so proud that I am actually using up products.


----------



## destine2grow (May 31, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Shay72 - how are you liking the SSI Okra Reconstructor on your hair?? Sounds like a good product...



TraciChanel you didn't ask me but I love the SSI Okra Reconstructor. It leaves my hair strong and moisturize! It also smells so delicious!! 


TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies - checking in!  Still using Jason's Naturals jojoba conditioner.  I co-washed on Saturday and still loving the results so far :
> yep:



TraciChanel I so want to try this con!

IDareT'sHair we waiting on you review of the ASIAN cowash!!!!

I will cowash later with BFH Ginger Orange Cleansing! I am hoping to use it up! I will aslo prepoo with BFH Shea Mango Tea mask and EVOO!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2011)

destine2grow

I thought I left my Review?erplexed  

I do like the Coconut Cowash.  It grew on me after several uses.  It cleanses well and it moisturizes decently.  I have 3 Jars so I betta' like it (at least for a minute anyway).

It's good tho'.  Still Looking forward to trying out HV Amala Cleanse and WEN.  

Chances are, the way it stands today, I probably won't repurchase BFH Cleansing Conditioners.


----------



## TraciChanel (May 31, 2011)

destine2grow - Jason's natural's jojoba conditioner smells really nice and has a ph of 5.5 - which is pretty good. I have a mix of 4a/4b hair and it leaves my hair really soft.


----------



## destine2grow (May 31, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> I thought I left my Review?erplexed
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I won't be purchasing BFH Cleansing Cons either


TraciChanel said:


> @destine2grow - Jason's natural's jojoba conditioner smells really nice and has a ph of 5.5 - which is pretty good. I have a mix of 4a/4b hair and it leaves my hair really soft.



TraciChanel I guess I will go ahead and order online. I have looked in the stores around me and I have not been able to find this particular one. I also want to try the aloe one. Have you tried the shampoo?


----------



## TraciChanel (May 31, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> @TraciChanel I guess I will go ahead and order online. I have looked in the stores around me and I have not been able to find this particular one. I also want to try the aloe one. Have you tried the shampoo?


 
No, I haven't tried the shampoo. I bought mine at Whole Foods over a year ago. I hope it works good on your hair! Let me know how you like it. It has really good ingredients in it.


----------



## destine2grow (May 31, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> No, I haven't tried the shampoo. I bought mine at Whole Foods over a year ago. I hope it works good on your hair! Let me know how you like it. It has really good ingredients in it.



TraciChanel I will let you know! I don't know why I didn't think to try Whole Foods.


----------



## destine2grow (May 31, 2011)

double post!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeautifullyBronzed (May 31, 2011)

Can someone tell me where I can get the Alter Ego Garlic conditioner for a reasonable price?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 31, 2011)

Co-washed today with Alter Ego Semi de Lino Linseed Oil Conditioner with Extracts of Garlic, Wheat Proteins and Silk Proteins. The smell is a little off (almost like mens cologne), but the result is really soft hair. I will use this up, but will not repurchase because of the smell.


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2011)

TraciChanel
I love everything about this conditioner. The color, the consistency, the smell. Leaves my hair feeling strong but moisturized. It has some fantastic ingredients too. It's a staple .


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 31, 2011)

BeautifullyBronzed said:


> Can someone tell me where I can get the Alter Ego Garlic conditioner for a reasonable price?



amazon or bluebeez


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2011)

Will Co-Wash in the Morning with "As I Am Naturally" Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner. 

And do a quickie follow-up with Hairveda Moist 24/7.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 1, 2011)

For the ladies that co-wash 3 or more times a week and are bunning. Do you comb or brush your hair during the each time you co-wash? (i.e. brush down edges, detangle etc.)


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 1, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> For the ladies that co-wash 3 or more times a week and are bunning. Do you comb or brush your hair during the each time you co-wash? (i.e. brush down edges, detangle etc.)



I cowash now 3-4x/wk, and do a tnc. I haven't used a come in 2-3 weeks. All I use are my fingers. This is all pretty new to me, but I like it. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 1, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> For the ladies that co-wash 3 or more times a week and are bunning. Do you comb or brush your hair during the each time you co-wash? (i.e. brush down edges, detangle etc.)


 
I'm a daily cowasher and most days I do wash & go's. Sometimes I bun. I only detangle once a week.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies ladies! I tried finger combing while in the shower last night and that seemed to work pretty well. I think as long as I bun with some sort of leave-in or conditioner that has amazing slip I'm good to go otherwise my hair will resist.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 2, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> Thanks for the replies ladies! I tried finger combing while in the shower last night and that seemed to work pretty well. I think as long as I bun with some sort of leave-in or conditioner that has amazing slip I'm good to go otherwise my hair will resist.



13StepsAhead, I found if I section my hair in 4 w/clips, put a gob of conditioner on each section and let it sit for several minutes before I detangle w/my fingers, detangling is a breeze. And to note I've found Yes to Cucumbers (99% natural, no cones), Aussie Moist and Aussie 3 min miracle (both w/cones) and Suave Almond and Shea Butter (cones) give me AMAZING SLIP. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ I've been eyeing that YTC condish, but I have soo many conditioners (including 2 gallon sizes ) already that I'm trying not to buy more.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 2, 2011)

Cowashed with V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit mixed with EVOO, Peppermint oil and Tea Tree oil Monday evening.  My hair LOVES cowashes!!


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 2, 2011)

BeautifullyBronzed said:


> Can someone tell me where I can get the Alter Ego Garlic conditioner for a reasonable price?


@beautifullyBronzed there is a seller on ebay that sells it for about $23 and it includes shipping. I would check there. I can't remember the sellers name right now. If I do I will edit my post.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 2, 2011)

I will cowash today using the last of BFH Ginger Orange Cleansing con.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 2, 2011)

Depending on how I feel tonight after the gym I may co-wash with AO GPB.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm still cowashing. I reduced it from every other day to only twice a week (wed and sun) bc I'm wiggin it for so want to keep the braids in for as long as possible.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Jun 2, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge as I plan to start cowashing to accompany my workouts during the week.

*How many times per week will you cowash?  1-3x per week
What conditioners are you planning to use? I'm new to this, so for now.. Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose conditioner & Tresemme Naturals Moisture Conditioner
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? Increase moisture levels && length retention
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? I will continue with my weekly shampoo and DC schedule * 

*Starting Pic from 27/05/11:*


----------



## BeautifullyBronzed (Jun 2, 2011)

Cowashed yester day and today with Suave Humectant then applied Giovanni Direct Leavin sealed with EVOO. But noticed by the evening hair felt a little hard. Thinking about spritzing with glycerin mix, but my hair is a lint magnet when I use it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 2, 2011)

Co-washed with Ego Semi de Lino Linseed Oil Conditioner with Extracts of Garlic, Wheat Proteins and Silk Proteins instead of the AO GPB. This stuff really has a strong scent, but I love the way my hair feels afterwards. At this rate I should be finished with this condish by next week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 2, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with SE condish that was just sitting in the back of the cabinet.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cowashed on Wednesday with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner,Thursday and today with SSI's Okra Reconstructor, and on Friday with Komaza's Moja conditioner.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 4, 2011)

Co-washed with Silk Elements olive conditioner and coconut oil. Going to twist it up and relax.


----------



## cbanks67 (Jun 4, 2011)

Co-washed today with Nature's Gate Aloe Conditioner. 1st time using it not so bad. Last summer I was so broke all I could afford was a bottle of coco oil and so I would rinse my hair in the shower to be able to comb it and then add coco oil almost everyday because I had nothing to help me detangle and I retained more length. I'm happy about this challenge and I have more to work with this summer. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2011)

Will Cowash tomorrow with Hairveda's Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 4, 2011)

Co-washed last night with V05 moisture milks strawberries n cream.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 5, 2011)

Sitting here with SSI Okra Recon in my hair about to rinse out and apply AE Garlic con and I really want to try something new. Maybe I will use Jasmine Avocado and Silk. Yeah thats what I'm going to do and cowash with BFH Yarrow and Hibiscus cleansing con.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> Sitting here with SSI Okra Recon in my hair about to rinse out and apply AE Garlic con and I really want to try something new. *Maybe I will use Jasmine Avocado and Silk. Yeah thats what I'm going to do *and cowash with BFH Yarrow and Hibiscus cleansing con.


 
destine2grow

Keep me Posted.  Which one are you using?  Cherry Pineapple?


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 5, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I decided to go with Jasmine A&S Cherry Pineapple. I still have it in my hair. I need to rinse it out. I'll be right back.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 5, 2011)

I really want to co-wash my hair, but since I'm away at a company training for the week and the sessions run from 7am-10pm I don't think I will have the energy to do so. I hope this bun last until Friday *side eye to that*


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jun 6, 2011)

Woo hoo I'm in I'm in braids plus hyh starting cowashing tomorrow braids are a month old


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2011)

just checking in!  i have started cowashing once a week with HairOne now.  i keep my hair in big twists and wear a wig.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 6, 2011)

Cowashed the past few nights with V05 Clarifying conditioner. I like it so far. Doesn't leave my hair feeling stripped at all!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## TruMe (Jun 6, 2011)

Cowashed last night with V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit mixed with EVOO, Peppermint Oil and Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 6, 2011)

Co-washed Saturday with Jason's Jojoba Conditioner. Still working good...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello ladies! I just BC'ed on Friday and would love to join...if it is too late, I can be an unofficial part of the challenge  I would love to DC overnight to try to get the front part of my hair to attempt to curl SMH Any suggestions on good overnight DC? TIA


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 6, 2011)

Co-washed earlier today with HE Break's Over. Getting tired of the smell so I'll be glad when I finish it up.


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 7, 2011)

CW/DC this morning with Silicon Mix...


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 7, 2011)

detangled with suave almond and Shea then co-washed with YTC. I didn't rinse out all if the YTC and sealed with coconut oil. My hair felt great! I really like the smell of that YTC. Thanks to whoever recommended I try it.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 7, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hello ladies! I just BC'ed on Friday and would love to join...if it is too late, I can be an unofficial part of the challenge  I would love to DC overnight to try to get the front part of my hair to attempt to curl SMH Any suggestions on good overnight DC? TIA



I don't know what will make your hair curl but what I loved was Silk Elements Olive DC mixed with coconut oil (overnight)  My grass was soooo soft and moisturized!


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive procrastinated and forgotten for the last month to post my pic.  But I have been busy on the co-wash regimen!.  I am currently in a sew-in for the past week in prep for a business trip to Florida next week.  This was my starting pic I forgot to post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2011)

Will Cowash tomorrow after work with Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 8, 2011)

I co washed last night with VO5 Moisture Milks with EVOO mixed in and I rinsed almost all of it out but left a little in and man my hair was super soft and non-frizzy, an amazing feat


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 8, 2011)

cowashed this morning with Tressemme Naturals Moisturizing  Conditioner in preperation for the fro'd out puff I am rocking today


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 8, 2011)

Co-washed last night and this afternoon with HE Breaks Over and left it in as usual. Getting closer to finishing the bottle!!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Mane and Tail, followed by Suave Humectant.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

I love that the condish I'm using actually lathers!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 8, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with SSI's Okra Reconstructor and today with Claudie's Reconstructor. I'm getting my days mixed up. I'm supposed to be alternating moisture and protein.


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 8, 2011)

I would like to join for the remainder of the challenge.

How many times per week will you cowash? 
2-5x's a week

What conditioners are you planning to use? 
Aussie Moist, Suave, VO5, Tresseme, 

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
I am hoping to have more moisturized hair and have a clean scalp so 
that I can have good growth. 


How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
Wash 1x a week with Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo weekly 
Clarify 1x a month or as needed with Suave or V05


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 8, 2011)

I cowashed yesterday using BFH Shea Mango Tea Mask as a prepoo and cowashed with BFH Yarrow & Hibiscus. I will be using these 2 tomorrow to do the same thing. Can't you tell I'm trying to use them up. LOL


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 8, 2011)

I cowashed this morning with V05 Clarifying Conditioner and a little EVOO and EVCO. It removed the product on my hair from my previous wng and made my hair really soft.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jun 8, 2011)

I co-washed with Aussie 3 minute miracle this morning


----------



## leiah (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm going to join.  Now that it's hot out my hair is airdrying very fast 
today I cowashed with crece pelo and was very happy with it

How many times per week will you cowash? 
at least 5

What conditioners are you planning to use? 
lots of dominican conditioners and lots of other ones as well.  i cant even begin to list them all

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
keep my hair moisturized and give it constant light protein.  

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
sulfate free 1x/wk, more if I have styling products to wash out


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all!  I'm still on my daily cowash grind and loving it.   I'm mainly using Aussie Moist and sometimes GR triple nutrition.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in!

*How many times per week will you cowash?*
About twice a week depending on how much I sweat at the gym. 

*What conditioners are you planning to use?*
*Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner
*Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine
*Natures Gate Asian Pear & Red Tea

*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?*
Keep my hair moisturized and cleanse without drying it out. 

*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?*
About once a week with a sulfate free shampoo.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 9, 2011)

So I'm thinking if making a co-wash condish out of Jasmines Hibiscus DC. I'm thinking of just adding a little more water to it and pouring it into a pump bottle what do you ladies think?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> So I'm thinking if making a co-wash condish out of Jasmines Hibiscus DC. I'm thinking of just adding a little more water to it and pouring it into a pump bottle what do you ladies think?


 
Why not? I wouldn't even dilute it. I would "deep cowash" with it. I do this anyway when cowashing. I wash 2x. First, I wash concentrating on my scalp only. Rinse then cover all of my hair with conditioner and put on a plastic cap for the remainder of my time in the shower. Rinse with warm water and finish with a final rinse of cold water.


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 9, 2011)

CW with Shave Humectant this morning.

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 9, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed on Wednesday with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner,Thursday and today with SSI's Okra Reconstructor, and on Friday with Komaza's Moja conditioner.



Thanks Shay72 as obvious as that is, I didn't think to use it that way.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 9, 2011)

CW w/Suave Almond & Shea Butter after an oil rinse w/Africa's Best Herbal Oil.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 9, 2011)

cowashed last night with HairOne Olive!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2011)

A trick that I had forgotten about and started using again recently: a t-shirt. I wrap my hair in a t-shirt for 5-10 minutes after cowashing. This equals excellent definition for wash & gos but that means more shrinkage too. I  it. Prior to the t-shirt I have applied all of my products but I do apply a spray leave in/moisturizer again after the t-shirt to be safe.


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 10, 2011)

It's been so hot I've been cowashing everyday this week. My hair feels just lovely! I think I'm gonna be wet bunning for the next few days. Its just to hot to have all that hair out. lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> It's been so hot I've been cowashing everyday this week. My hair feels just lovely! I think I'm gonna be wet bunning for the next few days. Its just to hot to have all that hair out. lol



i wish i could, but i would have to retwist everyday and my hair is too thick/short to where i could do twist in bigger sections that won't come apart.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 10, 2011)

Cowashed with Vo5 Strawberries and Cream this morning. Wasn't as great as it used to be for my relaxed hair but it defined my curls beautifully as a leave in. Not sure what the verdict is for this one but I have 90% of the bottle to finish so we shall see. I still LOVE the smell though. Maybe the Suave strawberry scent will be a good substitute.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 10, 2011)

Debating on cowashing tonight. I just really want to try the Jasmine Shea Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2011)

Will Cowash tomorrow with Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry.


----------



## BeautifullyBronzed (Jun 11, 2011)

late post....I cowash wednesday morning with Suave Humectant conditioner. Then added some more and left it in all day with olive oil (wet pony style). Wed night washed it out, put in a leave in conditioner and twisted. I will probably shampoo tomorrow and deep condition


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2011)

Cowashed today with Hairveda's Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 12, 2011)

Did a henna treatment Thursday so I co-washed it out with Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner Friday morning.


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been co-washing every other day for 2 weeks and my hair has gotten thicker and healthier! Co-washing has worked well along with spraying my hair with a mixture of carol's daughter oil elixir, Shea butter, and carol' daughter leave in conditioning treatment! I'm putting it in twist tonight and I'll co wash in a week!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2011)

Cowashed on Friday with SSI's Okra Reconstructor and yesteday with Jasmine's Shea Rinse.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 12, 2011)

co-washed today with Joico Kpak conditioner and AO HSR


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 12, 2011)

Cowashed tonight.............


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 12, 2011)

Cowashed today with AE Garlic Condish mixed with HE Totally Twisted(mainly for the smell). This heat is a KILLA!!!! I have the urge to cowash daily. Summer hasn't even started in full force as yet *sigh*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cowashed tonight using HE LTR.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cowashed with Komaza's Moja Conditioner this morning.


----------



## NYDee (Jun 13, 2011)

Just bought 2 Tresemme Naturals conditioner. They are on sale at Rite Aid for $3.88.

Loving the feel of my hair lately. I'm seeing less breakage from the tips  of my hair from cowashing every other day.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 13, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with the last of my V05 clarifying condish

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 13, 2011)

Co-washed this morning with the last of my Herbal Essences Break's Over FINALLY! Now it's on to the TRESemme Moisture Rich that I've had since the beginning of my hair journey (09) so yall know I can't wait to use that up lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 14, 2011)

they way my head is itching, you would think I haven't washed my hair in months. Guess I'll be co-washing today instead of tomorrow.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 14, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Tressemme Naturals....BTW that Mixed Silk Leave in Treament sucks monkey nuts....just sayin'


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 14, 2011)

Checking in.  I am now cowashing daily with Aussie Moist 3-minute miracle and leaving in regular Aussie Moist condish and Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie!!!!! Loving this regimen! WINNING!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Claudie's Reconstructor.


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 15, 2011)

I would love to join! I want my hair to be a longer by August 21, I hope to grow at least 1 1/2 inches... I did cowashing before and it helped..... I just showered and cowashed my relaxed hair and it smells and looks amazing 

PLEASE POST:
How many times per week will you cowash?  I plan to cowash at least 4 times a week or more. What I do though is wash, deep condition and flat iron my hair one week and then co wash the second week and do it again....
What conditioners are you planning to use? I use Hair One, used Optimum for hair breakage, Lekair Olive Oil.... etc. I am going to buy some Herbal Essence and Aussie and try that and try whatever... 
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? I want my hair to grow faster and be healtheir. I have a friend and she kept putting her hair back and not messing with it, saw her recently and her hair grew so fast!! I want to accomplish that too!
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? I have no prob using shampoo.... I am going to use it twice a month.


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 15, 2011)

I cowashed with Optimum hair breakage and then I used Aussie Leave In Conditioner and Argan Oil, slicked my hair back with Eco Style Olive Oil. Also used some S Curl


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 15, 2011)

Co-washed today and yesterday w/ Jason's jojoba.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 15, 2011)

Cowash with BFH Yarrow and Hibiscus cleansing con


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2011)

Cowashed a few minutes ago with Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 15, 2011)

Cowashing with tressemme naturals w/rice bran oil mixed in...


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 15, 2011)

co-washed with HV amala cream rinse after I detangled with the last of my vatika hair mask.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

Overnight DC'd with Creme of Nature Argan Oil condish, shampoo'd this morning with the same brand of shampoo followed by that same conditioner as a rinse.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Claudie's Reconstructor.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 16, 2011)

I co washed this morning using VO5 Moisture Milks with EVOO mixed in.

Okay here is my rant: 

So I am running out of the VO5 and I decided not to rebuy because it is too thin and it becomes even thinner when I mix in my EVOO so anyway I went to Wal Mart and was going to use a coupon I had (Side Note: I think I am an amatuer Extreme Couponer) for Aussie Moist or HEHH, well I didn't buy HEHH because I read the back and it contains Sodium Hydroixde so I said no to that and they didn't have the small bottles of Aussie so I skip that too and ended up with Suave Almond and Shea Butter Condish. Have you guys used this? What are your thoughts?

Rant over thank you


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 16, 2011)

Co-washed with the last of my HV Amala cream rinse.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

Cowashed with Mane and Tail last night.


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 17, 2011)

I cowashed my hair with lustrasilk olive oil cholesterol, rinsed and used herbal essense long term relationship as a leave in. Slicked my hair in a medium long ponytail which i ended putting up in an air dryed thick loose bun....


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cowashed with Komaza's Moja Conditioner this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2011)

Cowashing Today with Hairveda's Acai Phyto Berry


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 19, 2011)

Cowashed today with Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 19, 2011)

tiffjust2002 said:


> I co washed this morning using VO5 Moisture Milks with EVOO mixed in.
> 
> Okay here is my rant:
> 
> ...



I'v used it before and liked it. Had decent slip to it & smells nice as well.


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 20, 2011)

Just co-washed with Jasmine's A&S in banana buttercream


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cowashed with HH


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 20, 2011)

Will co wash with BFH Yarrow and Hibiscus and use HV Moist Pro as an rinse out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 20, 2011)

Cowashed with Aussie Moist tonight. LOVED it!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Reconstructor this morning.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 21, 2011)

Cowashed Sunday with a mixture of V05 Moisture Milks, EVOO, Peppermint Oil and Tea Tree Oil.

Cowashed again this morning with V05 Moisture Milks and I completely forgot how much my hair loves to be cowashed on a daily basis.  It feels really good this morning.  I think I will be going back to cowashing daily for 2 weeks and then off for 1 week (to get my "hair out" fetish satisfied).


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 21, 2011)

Will co-wash tonight after the gym.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 21, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Tressemme Naturals Moisture Conditioner mixed with rice bran oil, castor oil, and aloe vera oil.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 21, 2011)

I co washed with Db pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Suave Humectant.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 21, 2011)

co-washed with organix citrus mandarin curling conditioner.


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 22, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with One N Only Argan Moisturizing CON...


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of Komaza's Moja Conditioner and DB's Pumpkin Conditioner on Tuesday. Both bottles didn't have much in them. Yesterday cowashed with SSI's Okra Reconstructor.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 23, 2011)

I did a DC/cowash with honey(mostly), aussie moist, ors replenishing, and evoo.   I left it on for 2 hours and it was great!!!!!  I consider it a deep cowash because I DC at least 6hours now.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 23, 2011)

DC'ing right now(w/AO HSR), and I will co-wash it out with JAson's Naturals jojoba conditioner.


----------



## nicole625 (Jun 23, 2011)

I know this challenge started over a month ago but I was wondering if I can join anyway?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday and today with tresemme moisture rich. I'm losing less hair in the shower now which means the cowashing daily is helping to remove the shed hair that I can never comb out.


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 23, 2011)

Cowashed today with One N Only Argan Moisturizing CON....finally finished that bottle and I have 1 more to go... My hair really loves this stuff though.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 23, 2011)

Co Washed with Suave Almond Shea Butter condish, it was my first time using it and I love it, nice and thick and creamy and easy to detangle my hair  I also like the scent.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cowashed with SSI's Avocado Conditioner this morning.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 23, 2011)

Cowashed this past Sunday.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 25, 2011)

Co-washed today with Tresemme Moisture Rich. Hair feels good and moisturized as usual


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 25, 2011)

Cowashed with SSI's Okra Reconstructor yesterday and SSI's Avocado conditioner today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2011)

Cowashing today with Hairveda's MoistPRO


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 26, 2011)

Cowashed today w/ WEN Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 27, 2011)

Co-washed this am after my workout w/ Jason's Naturals Jojoba conditioner.


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 27, 2011)

Co-washed this morning with Suave Humectant CON, applied my leave-in and then applied Miss Jessie's curly pudding...OH NO...it's only 10am and my hair is dry as hayle...this will def be going in the trash!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2011)

shampooed and the cowashed with HairOne and HH Saturday


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 27, 2011)

Cowashed last week Thurs through Sun and my hair is LOVIN' it!  I will keep this up all summer.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 27, 2011)

Cowashed today with my Aussie Moist again. Been using it since last week so it'll be gone by Friday I'm sure


----------



## sky035 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like to join **and hoping to stick to*** this challenge. I am currently sporting a BAA. My goal is to grow my hair out a few more inches for my graduation ceremony in the fall. I am now finished my program so I will be able to commit to more challenges.  I hope to straighten my hair for the ceremony. I hope to reach ear length by then. My conditioners on rotation are:

-Regis Olive Oil
-Joico Moisture Recovery (HG)
-Joico Silk Result (HG)

I hope to co-wash daily or every second day. Will return to post starting pic.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 27, 2011)

co-washed with AOGPB


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 27, 2011)

cowash yesterday with BFH Yarrow and hibiscus cleansing con


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't cowashed in 10 days (twists). I took them down and I am going to wash and DC and will be co-washing all week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2011)

Will Cowash tomorrow with Hairveda MoistPRO


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 28, 2011)

Just cowashed with Tresemme Moisture Rich. Still doin its thang!


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 28, 2011)

CW this morning... using the last bit of my Suave Humectant. July will be dedicated to using up my Mane and Tail original CON...

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## leiah (Jun 28, 2011)

cowashed with suave naturals coconut


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jun 29, 2011)

How did I miss this challenge...I co-wash every other day with various conditioners: Suave Shea Butter & Almond, Trader Joes Lavender, Shea Moisture Shea Butter conditioner and one more...My hair loves co-washing!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 29, 2011)

I cowashed this morning with SSI's Avocado Conditioner.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 29, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with the last of my Aussie Moist. Another one bites the dust!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 30, 2011)

C-washed today with joico Kpak condioner


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 30, 2011)

Haven't posted here in awhile but still keeping up with co-washing twice a week. Co-washed tonight with VO5 moisture milk.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 30, 2011)

Cowashed today with Aussie Moist.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 30, 2011)

Yesterday I cowashed with Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture and Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioners


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with SSI's Okra Reconstructor.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2011)

Last night I started cowashing with my second bottle of clarifying condish by V05. Just as good as the other. Leaves your hair clean without feeling stripped. Might have to invest in more bottles.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse.


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jul 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Last night I started cowashing with my second bottle of clarifying condish by V05. Just as good as the other. Leaves your hair clean without feeling stripped. Might have to invest in more bottles.


 
Is that the Kiwi one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2011)

Cowashed with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner and Hairveda MoistPRO


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2011)

Cowashed with SSI's Okra Reconstructor yesterday.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 4, 2011)

Just cowashed with WEN Fig.


----------



## TruMe (Jul 5, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with my beloved V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie.  Will continue this every day this week except for Thursday because I plan on pooing my hair Wednesday night.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 5, 2011)

Co-washed today with CJ Daily fix


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cowashed with HV's Moist Pro yesterday and Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2011)

Cowashed with a corner of Qhemet Biologics Moringa Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 8, 2011)

Cowashed with HV's Moist PRO today and on Wednesday. Cowashed with HV's Amala Cream Rinse on Thursday.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 8, 2011)

Cowashed with Tresemme something with vitamin e. feels great so far! applied a lil Paul Mitchell super skinny in hopes that it will help my hair lay a lil flatter. if all goes well, i wont have to navigate the Dominican salon early on a Saturday morning. the stylists are always friendly (except that one lady. ima have to take her out back and tell her abt herself)


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 10, 2011)

Just cowashed w/ WEN.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 10, 2011)

I forgot I joined this one. Well let me update everyone then.

I am still co-washing at least 2-3x a week.
I love how thick it makes my bun looks.

To co-wash, I have been using Herbal Essences - Hello Hydration- Moisturizing Conditioner 

Yummy!!


----------



## Bublin (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm late but i would like to join.

I co-wash twice a week with Tresemme Natural Moisture Conditioner and shampoo every two weeks with a sulphate free poo.

I air dry in braids and wear my hair in a braid out and then bun it before it's time to cowash again.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 11, 2011)

Today: Co-washed with Shea Moisture Deep Cleansing Masque and Tresemme Naturals (ran out of the SM).


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 11, 2011)

cowashed yesterday with Tresemme Naturals, might do it again tonight if I'm feelin' frisky....


----------



## octoberslibra (Jul 11, 2011)

I cowash about 5xs a week with Tresemme' Naturals, Creme of Nature Moisture Extreme or one 'n only Hydrating Mask...I shampoo once on the weekend. Cowashing gives me less breakage..HANDS DOWN so as a result my growth is a lot better~

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 11, 2011)

co-washed this past saturday w/ Jason's naturals jojoba conditioner.


----------



## cbanks67 (Jul 11, 2011)

Co-washed yesterday with Aloe conditioner. Need something new. I just finished that bottle.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cowashed with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse yesterday. The last 2 times I've cowashed with this I have had the best wash & go's. Cowashing this morning with Hairveda's MoistPRO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2011)

Cowashed today with Hairveda's MoistPRO


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jul 13, 2011)

Co washed on Mon night with the last of my VO5 Moisture Milks with EVOO mixed in, after I got out of the shower I sprayed my Kalifa leave in conditioner spray and then rubbed a little Hot Six Oil on and put my hair in a bun. This morning my hair felt like silk  It's still in the bun I just touched it up some.


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 13, 2011)

I flopped off the cowash wagon but I'm back let's grow


----------



## keepithealthy (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been co-washing at least 3x's a week, sometimes more because I've been cooling off in the pool.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse. If you don't know I'm telling you this stuff is the ish .


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 13, 2011)

Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals mixed with oil following my overnight henna treatment...


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any success stories or a link to a previous forum that shows pictures or updates on cpwashing and itks benefits?

I have upped to CW once a week along with shampoo once a week but don't want to to do too much manipulation to my hair. 

My hair actually loves HE conditioner so I will see what happens..

TIA


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 13, 2011)

sweetvi, 
I did a search on cowashing results...you are more than welcome to read through the many, many posts


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol. Thanks!  Off to read now and your hair is wonderful!  I remember when you first chopped.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 13, 2011)

sweetvi said:


> Lol. Thanks!  Off to read now and your hair is wonderful!  I remember when you first chopped.



Thanks! come back to share your impressions after you finish reading!


----------



## kupenda (Jul 14, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thanks! come back to share your impressions after you finish reading!



Aww man. I clicked the link but it didn't work for me 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jul 14, 2011)

Co-washed this morning with Suave Almond Shea Butter condish


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2011)

Used Suave Tropical Coconut and a V05 for Henna/Indigo Rinse Out


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 16, 2011)

Co-washed again today for the fourth time this week, loving the shrinkage I am getting


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 16, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner yesterday and Hairveda's Acai today.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 18, 2011)

Cowashed with WEN last night.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2011)

Cowashed with Hariveda's Acai Berry conditioner.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jul 19, 2011)

I fell off co-washing, but I am back now bc it is hot as h*** the last few days  I have been cowashing with Aussie Moist 3-min Miracle, but yesterday I switched to finally using the Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner I bought over a month ago! OMG, I think I am in  My hair looked gorgeous and felt so soft! Curls were popping everywhere  I went out today to Ulta and bought 2 liters of it bc they were on sale for $12.99!!!  I got 2nd day hair out of a TWA, which has never happened, so this stuff is definitely the TRUTH 

TraciChanel- How do you like the Jason's Naturals Jojoba Conditioner? I got a free sample of it from Whole Foods bc I love all things jojoba


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 19, 2011)

cowashed with Tresemme Naturals tonight, added a little olive oli and walnut oil...


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm late, but I wanna join! 

I plan on cowashing at least 3 times a week with various conditioners that I have laying around... Hairveda Acai Phyto, Giovanni Deeper Moisture, Giovanni Magnetix, GVP Moisture Balm, Aubrey Organics Island Naturals, Tigi Dumb Blonde... mostly a lot of stuff that I'm trying to use up, so I can buy even more stuff.  

When relaxed, constantly having wet/damp hair helped me retain like crazy, so I'm hoping to get that retention this time around, along with more curl definition. Also, the extra moisture wouldn't hurt.  

I shampoo about once a week or so-- maybe more, maybe less. Don't really keep track.  Shampoos that I rotate are Ojon, Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Shampoo and Roux Moisture Shampoo.

ETA: I cowashed tonight with L'anza Kukui Nut Conditioner.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 19, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 - I really like Jason's Naturals jojoba conditioner. I had mine for the longest (because I'm a pj) and just tried it on my natural hair this year. Works well, doesn't leave my hair tangled and has a nice scent too. I could probably use it as a DC as well, but I haven't tried it yet w/ heat. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jul 19, 2011)

I cowashed this morning with Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner. The stupid pump stopped working...grrr.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 20, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with Aubrey Organics White Camellia.

I definitely like it better as a dc, but it was almost gone, so I was trying to hurry & use it up.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 20, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Herbal Essence... And braided four braids and unbraided it this morning for a curly ponytail....

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2011)

Cowashed with Garnier Sleek and Shine condish. It was just a small travel bottle size so needless to say...it's gone now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2011)

Just Cowashed with Hairveda's Green Conditioner *Limited Edition for Summer*

Love It, Love It, Love It! An Absolutely Perfect Summer Cowash Conditioner


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jul 20, 2011)

I co-washed with Tresemme Naturals...I really love that stuff. Has anybody used it as a leave in conditioner?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2011)

I cowashed with Bear Fruit Hair's Ginger Apricot Conditioner and oh. em. gee.

Slippery, moist softness for days.  This stuff is definitely a keeper.


----------



## melissa-bee (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't been co-washing as much as I should have been because I stopped exercising. However, did re-purchase the blue Herbal Essences...don''t know what I would do without it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Green Conditioner. Don't like the smell. It smells too green .  My hair does feel fantastic and with alot of shrinkage which I don't mind.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 21, 2011)

Yesterday I oil rinsed with coconut oil and cowashed with Tresemme Naturals Conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

Cowashed with Bear Fruit Hair's Chocolate Coffee Conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2011)

Cowashed with BFH Pistachio Deep Cream Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2011)

Will Cowash in the Morning with Hairveda's "We Love Green" Limited Edition Cowash Conditioner


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Co-washed with Mane and tail condish.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2011)

Just cowashed with Hairveda Acai Phyto. 

Loooove this stuff!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cowashed on Friday with Hairveda's Acai Berry and today with Jasmine's Shea Rinse.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 23, 2011)

tiffers how was the BFH chocolate coffee condish? I am thinking about trying it for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 24, 2011)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> how was the BFH chocolate coffee condish? I am thinking about trying it for the first time tomorrow.



Well, I tried it as both a dc and cowash and definitely like it better as a dc. I guess the longer it sits on my hair, the better. But as a dc, it was very good and moisturizing. Made my curls REALLY pop. I'm gonna be buying more.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jul 24, 2011)

What do you ladies do when you buy a conditioner & don't like the smell in your hair?! I bought a liter of AG Fast Food (leave in condish) & I don't like the smell in my hair for some reason...but I got it for $12, so I wanna use it up  Has anybody had this problem? What have you used to cover smells you don't like? TIA


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 24, 2011)

Co-washed today with WEN.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 25, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump!! Cowashed tonight with Tresemme Naturals mixed with a bit of walnut n olive oil...


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 25, 2011)

Just cowashed for the 2nd day. I am so loving this


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2011)

Cowashed with Jasmine's Shea Rinse this morning.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 26, 2011)

Cowashed with the last of my AO White Camellia. For some reason, I liked it better as a cowash this time. Weird...


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Hairveda's Acai Berry.


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll spray something I like the scent of on top like Deva Set It Free. Also you can add some fragrance oils to it or mix the fast food with lavendar water or rosewater. One of those may help



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> What do you ladies do when you buy a conditioner & don't like the smell in your hair?! I bought a liter of AG Fast Food (leave in condish) & I don't like the smell in my hair for some reason...but I got it for $12, so I wanna use it up  Has anybody had this problem? What have you used to cover smells you don't like? TIA


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jul 26, 2011)

Co washed 2 days ago with Suave Almond Shea Butter with Avocado Oil mixed in.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 26, 2011)

Cowashed with BFH Pistachio Cream Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Green Conditioner.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 27, 2011)

Been cowashing with BFH's condishes every 3 - 5 days for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda's "We Love Green"


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you so much silenttullip!!! I will try one of those suggestions and let you know how it turns out


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jul 27, 2011)

tiffjust2002- How was the Suave Almond Shea with the avocado oil mixed in? I have a liter of that conditioner that I need to use up soon


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 27, 2011)

co-washed after my DC with Jasmine's Shea Rinse


----------



## choctaw (Jul 27, 2011)

ayurvedic oil rinse followed with skala conditioner, detangled with shower comb and Nexxus conditioner ...


----------



## tiffers (Jul 28, 2011)

Cowashed with Nature's Gate Henna Conditioner. This won't be a repurchase.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 28, 2011)

slowed down on cowashes, in braids right now.  I cowash once a week now with aussie moist 3min miracle


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Acai Berry this morning.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jul 28, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @tiffjust2002- How was the Suave Almond Shea with the avocado oil mixed in? I have a liter of that conditioner that I need to use up soon


 

It was good! I really liked it, but I found I had to mix it together in a separate bottle because when I tried to just add the oil to the regular bottle of conditioner I couldn't shake it up good and so the oil just sat on top . But I really liked the results, my hair seemed more softer with the oil and shiner too


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 28, 2011)

Yesterday: Cowashed henna out of my hair using Suave Naturals Sun-Ripened Strawberry Conditioner.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 28, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing conditioner mixed with olive/walnut oils...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jul 28, 2011)

tiffjust2002 & MyAngelEyez~C~U

Thanks ladies! I am stealing your ideas! Tomorrow I need to buy some avocado & walnut oil  Technically, it is not conditioner, so I am not truly breaking my own personal "no-buy" challenge


----------



## tiffers (Jul 28, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda Moist Condition 24/7.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 29, 2011)

Cowashed with Aussie moist. Tomorrow (I guess today) is shampoo day so I don't mind the cones.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 30, 2011)

Cowashed with L'anza Kukui Nut Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 30, 2011)

Cowashed with Jasmine's Shea Rinse yesterday and will cowash with Hairveda's Acai Berry this morning.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 30, 2011)

Cowashed with Herbal Essences Hello Hydration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda's "We Love Green"


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 31, 2011)

co-washed/dc'ed with AOHSR last night.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 1, 2011)

Cowashed with Pantene relaxed and natural mask.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 1, 2011)

cowashed with Suave Coconut


----------



## tiffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda Acai Phyto.

Gawd, I love this stuff!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cowashed with Acai Berry/Okra Reconstructor on Monday. Wasn't enough Acai Berry to do a full cowash. Cowashed with Jasmine's Shea Rinse on Tuesday morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with Hairveda's "We Love Green"


----------



## tiffers (Aug 4, 2011)

Just cowashed with BFH Pistachio Cream Conditioner sealed with Claudie Garden Oil. Figured I'd add the oil because this conditioner does nothing for my hair, so I wanna hurry and use it up.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 4, 2011)

Cowashed with BFH Ginger Macadamia Conditioner.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 4, 2011)

Cowashed last night with my beloved Tresemme Naturals w/ oils. Will cowash again tomorrow night....


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been alternating cowashing with Joico Moisture Recovery & Aussie 3 min miracle while I have been out of town the past few days...how do you ladies make sure your scalp doesn't start to itch from co-washing everyday?! I can make it a couple days (I shampoo 1x/wk), but after 4 days, my scalp starts getting a little itchy/slight buildup


----------



## fiyahwerks (Aug 5, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Cowashed with Herbal Essences Hello Hydration.



Ditto.

But I'm starting to get flakes again  

I think I'm going to use my second pass this weekend. Then I'll be ready for the next 3-4 months of no heat.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 5, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I have been alternating cowashing with Joico Moisture Recovery & Aussie 3 min miracle while I have been out of town the past few days...how do you ladies make sure your scalp doesn't start to itch from co-washing everyday?! I can make it a couple days (I shampoo 1x/wk), but after 4 days, my scalp starts getting a little itchy/slight buildup


 LilMissSunshine5, try avoiding your scalp while applying your conditioner. Then just rub your scalp with the pads of your fingers while rinsing to get rid of anything on the scalp. See if that helps the itchies/build-up.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 5, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U will you be doing a Sept. onwards co washing challenge...it's clearly too late for me to join this one officially  I'm a co washing convert


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 5, 2011)

The day before yesterday I cowashed with Trader Joe's Tree Tea Tingle Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2011)

Quick Cleanse with "As I Am Naturally's" Cleansing pudding and a Co-wash with Hairveda's Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Aug 5, 2011)

Co washed with Patene Pro V Curls Conditioner (free sample I had) mixed with Avocado Oil, my hair came out surprising soft


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 5, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> will you be doing a Sept. onwards co washing challenge...it's clearly too late for me to join this one officially  I'm a co washing convert


Nix08
Yes, I'll start the new thread towards the end of the month, but I'll add you to this one, because I'll be transferring the list over anyway .


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with Enso's Seabuckthorn & Horsetail Daily Moisture Conditioner.  The jury is still out on this one. My hair felt amazing after washing out my overnight dc of Claudie's Protein. Then I cowashed with this conditioner and my hair felt only okay. It airdried soft so I will try it again before making a decision.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 5, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Nix08
> Yes, I'll start the new thread towards the end of the month, but I'll add you to this one, because I'll be transferring the list over anyway .



Great, thx  In that case...I co washed today with Puritas lavender con and Prairie Naturals Silica strengthening after a delightful DC.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 6, 2011)

Conditioned overnight and rinsed this morning With Tresemme Naturals....


----------



## tiffers (Aug 6, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda Moist 24/7. This conditioner is really growing on me.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Aug 6, 2011)

I started cowashing with Suave Professionals shea & almond...It did the job but its no Aussie Moist.  I may try it as a leave in even though it has cones, Aussie has cones as well and was great as a leave in.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 6, 2011)

co washed today ... didn't add my acv rinse at the end ( once or twice a week is sufficient I think) hair feels like feathers


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2011)

Cowashed with AOHSR. Love this stuff.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 7, 2011)

Cowshed this morning with Tresemme Naturals after rinsing out my overnight henna treatment. Dcing with it too for a few hours 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday cowashed with Trader Joe's Tree Tea Tingle Conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 7, 2011)

cowashed with Suave TC


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda Acai Phyto.


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 7, 2011)

Oil rinsed with castor oil. I love this stuff-makes my hair sooo soft. Cowashed w/ Natures Gate Aloe Vera condish.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 8, 2011)

Cowashed last night with HairOne- Argan Oil con.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 8, 2011)

I DC'ed with AOGPB, oil rinsed with Hot Six Oil & co-washed with a sample of AOHSR! My hair seemed to like it...I did a coil out, so I won't be co-washing again until Wednesday or Thursday  My hair is still moisturized


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Cowashed with GVP Conditioning Balm. I'd forgotten how much I love this stuff.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Aug 9, 2011)

Co washed this morning with Suave Almond Shea Butter then put my hair in a ponytail and applied a little giovanni leave in direct conditioner, I was wondering is that too much conditioner? lol then I smooth my ponytail out in sections with my conair brush looks like the denaman brush and it made these curls, I likes it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2011)

Will Cowash tomorrow with Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 10, 2011)

Cowashed with BFH Apricot Ginger. LOVE this stuff.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Cowashed with the last of my BFH Banana Avocado.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't technically co-wash today bc I have been having a bad flare up of my seborrheic dermatitis the last 3 weeks (damn red rinse ) I used maximum strength Selsun Blue bc I was having the worst flare up of my entire life & I was miserable  I feel human again & I followed up with Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner  My hair feels soft, so I think may hair didn't suffer too badly! I think I'll be doing the condish, poo, condish co-wash method for the next 2 days to return my scalp to normal, then get back into regular daily cowashing...wow, that was a long explanation  Back to the regularly scheduled programming


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Cowashed with the last of my L'anza Healing Moisture Kukui Nut Conditioner. I sure will miss this stuff.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Did an Ayurvedic cowash yesterday with Suave Humectant conditioner with Brahmi powder. I miss doing these and will start doing this more often.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 12, 2011)

Cowashed last night w/ HairOne Argan Oil cleansing con.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 12, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda Moist 24/7.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2011)

Will Cowash with either HV Acai Phyto Berry OR Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cowashed with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse this morning.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 13, 2011)

co-washed with CJ smoothing condition


----------



## tiffers (Aug 14, 2011)

Cowashed with AOHSR.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Did a Brahmi cowash with Suave Humectant yesterday. Will probably do another tonight.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 14, 2011)

Cowashed with  Tresemme Naturals/olive oil mixed in...


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Aug 14, 2011)

^^^^I C U MyAngelEyez~C~U! Your hair is growing beautifully & I love your fro! :afro2:


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 14, 2011)

Cowashed today w/ pantene relaxed and natural con.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 15, 2011)

Cowashed with BFH Coffee Chocolate Conditioner.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2011)

co washed today....probably should have done a clarifying wash but co washing is so addictive!!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Doing an ayurvedic cowash with Kalpi Tone. First time using this powder.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cowashed with BFH Yarrow and Hibiscus Cleansing Conditioner last night - post gym session. Felt so goooooooodd!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 16, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Silk Dreams Destination Hydration. One of my new loves.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Aug 16, 2011)

CO-WASHED THIS MORNING WITH SUAVE ALMOND AND SHEA BUTTER WITH AVOCADO OIL MIXED IN


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2011)

Cowashing with Hairveda's Acai Phyto Berry


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Cowashed again with Silk Dreams Destination Hydration.


----------



## keysha4515 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cowashing with Suave Naturals (any kind). I do it everyday! 





*Big Chop Inspiration!*



Hey everyone! If you need a little inspiration to go ahead and do the BIG CHOP, check this video out! http://www.youtube.com/user/chinablk84?feature=mhee#p/a/u/2/utXFBKM...
If you like it, give it a thumbs up on You Tube. Feel free to leave a comment


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda Moist Condition Pro.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Enso's Aloe & something Cleansing Conditioner. I liked  it.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 18, 2011)

Cowashed with Hugo Naturals Volumizing Conditioner (Vanilla & Sweet Orange)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2011)

Shay72  Was it the Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 18, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda Acai Phyto mixed with sunflower & WEN Fig oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2011)

Getting ready to Cowash with Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Was it the Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner?


 
IDareT'sHair
 that's the one.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 20, 2011)

Cowashed with BFH Ginger Macadamia mixed with sunflower & WEN Lavender oils.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 20, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Suave coconut n olive oil....I think I'll stick with my Tresemme Naturals....


----------



## tiffers (Aug 20, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda Moist Condition 24/7 mixed with sunflower and WEN Lavender oils.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 21, 2011)

Cowashed today w/ WEN Sweet Almond Mint cleansing con.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2011)

co washed today with my regular puritas conditioner and prairie naturals silica strengthening condish


----------



## tiffers (Aug 21, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda Acai Phyto. I love this stuff.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 22, 2011)

Cowashed with Garnier Fructis Fortifying Cream Conditioner - Sleek & Shine mixed with sunflower seed oil.


----------



## Luxlii (Aug 22, 2011)

Co washing sometimes causes shedding. I try to keep it down to once a week or so.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just finished co washing...water on your head feels so good  I think I had the water a little too hot for my hair though I'll do better tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2011)

Will Cowash tomorrow with Hairveda's MoistPRO


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

Cowashed with Destination Hydration mixed with sunflower, WEN Lavender and Claudie's Garden oils.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just co washed...used Millcreek - Biotin...tingly


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 23, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Tresemme Naturals mixed with olive oil. I just add the olive oil to the whole bottle now, LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2011)

divachyk  Here is the Cowashing Challenge Thread.  

Since you're getting your CoWash On.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey IDareT'sHair - I will lurk here for a minute until I get this cowash thang done. I'll get rid a good majority of my stash if I learn how to cowash without tangling up my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2011)

divachyk  I kept thinking I was in the wrong thread (DDDC) when I was reading your cowash posts in the DC thread.......


----------



## prettyhair73 (Aug 23, 2011)

Co-washing is so good.


----------



## futurelonglocks (Aug 23, 2011)

Lurker here...have you guys noticed any increased growth? My apologies if this has already been asked.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2011)

futurelonglocks I have, I think OR it's a summer growth spurt OR I'm just full of it  Either way I'm a co washer for life


----------



## futurelonglocks (Aug 23, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> futurelonglocks I have, I think OR it's a summer growth spurt OR I'm just full of it  Either way I'm a co washer for life



Ok thanks! I think I may start this before it gets cold. I'm in Louisiana, so thatll happen in Oct/Nov, lol


----------



## tiffers (Aug 23, 2011)

Cowashed with the last of my Hairveda Moist Condition 24/7.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 24, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> For the ladies that co-wash 3 or more times  a week and are bunning. Do you comb or brush your hair during the each  time you co-wash? (i.e. brush down edges, detangle etc.)





Shay72 said:


> I'm a daily cowasher and most days I do wash & go's. Sometimes I bun. I only detangle once a week.





allmundjoi said:


> I cowash now 3-4x/wk, and do a tnc. I haven't used a come in 2-3 weeks. All I use are my fingers. This is all pretty new to me, but I like it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



Great question, 13StepsAhead. Ladies, Shay72 and allmundjoi, how do you get by without detangling when you cowash? Does your hair not become tangled and/or mat together? Cowashing is still new to me. I'm yet to figure out how to cowash without detangling. sunnieb, Nix08 or NJoy, do you care to chime in? Know you all cowash often.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 24, 2011)

divachyk Maybe my hair isn't long enough or something but I don't have tangles as a concern at all really.  When I co wash, I finger detangle before getting in the shower. Rinse well (being sure to keep my hair straight down), apply conditioner on the length of my hair, then at my head again smoothing the conditioner into my hair (again keeping my hair straight down).  I then apply conditioner a second time (probably will scale back to only once) rinse and then I add my finishing conditioner. All in the same manner. Since I co wash so often and the products I use don't cause much buildup I rely on the water and force of the water to cleanse my scalp really.  Even when I am poo washing my scalp I part my hair with it still hanging down and rub the parted section with my fingers. Hope that helps.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 24, 2011)

@13StepsAhead I don't particularily bun but I do co wash primarily in the evening and finger comb as my hair is drying.  When it's fully dry its also fully detangled and then I can do whatever I want with it.

@divachyk I sometimes do an ACV rinse after but not always but I am sure to do a cool rinse when I'm done and don't have my water too hot on my hair.  As @allmundjoi, noted finger detangling is way more user friendly than one would think  I haven't used a comb in like a month or more except for the one day when I was off my rockererplexed


----------



## NJoy (Aug 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Great question, @13StepsAhead. Ladies, @Shay72 and @allmundjoi, how do you get by without detangling when you cowash? Does your hair not become tangled and/or mat together? Cowashing is still new to me. I'm yet to figure out how to cowash without detangling. @sunnieb, @Nix08 or @NJoy, do you care to chime in? Know you all cowash often.


 
divachyk
I'm not a daily cowasher anymore since it's a lot more involved with mostly texlaxed hair. When I was mostly relaxed, it was very easy because detangling was effortless. Now, I wash and detangle in sections ~ the more sections, the better. I don't always detangle with a comb. Usually I finger detangle and will break out the wide tooth comb as needed. I cowash 1-2x a week now.

Right now, I'm in twists and wash my hair with a shampoo net (not sure that's what you call it but, you wear it to preserve your hairstyle and it still allows water to flow thru for washings). That allows me to get to my scalp and cleanse the length of my hair without my twists unraveling under the pressure of the water. I use a turbo twisty towel on top to get the excess water off and then, I take that off and can detangle, moisturize and retwist individually _as needed_. That's what's working for me right now. And again, the more sections, the easier it is to detangle. My bunning days are over unless I get my hair cornrowed and bun the ends. 

Detangling is my last hurdle that I have to get over. And at this stage in my stretch/possible transition, I'm getting creative and doing everything possible to avoid detangling issues while still getting my regular cleansing in.


----------



## curlycrown85 (Aug 24, 2011)

My hair is finally at the softness I wanted to be -- and it's actually softer than I ever expected it to be. I stopped using cheap conditioners to cowash with and only use Giovanni's Smooth As Silk and I rinse with cool water with each rinse -- not just the last one.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 24, 2011)

curlycrown85 said:


> My hair is finally at the softness I wanted to be -- and it's actually softer than I ever expected it to be. I stopped using cheap conditioners to cowash with and only use Giovanni's Smooth As Silk and *I rinse with cool water with each rinse -- not just the last one*.



Interesting - I'm going to try this...I can't imagine my hair being softer than it is but what if


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay ladies, we'll be gearing up to start the last leg of the 2011 Cowash Challenge, begining September 1st through to December 31st. I plan to move everyone currently on the list over into the new challenge thread. I'll post the link here to the new thread once it's up (probably on the 30th/31st of August).

@divachyk, if I cowash during the week, I just finger-detangle as I rinse, using the force of the water. I only do a full detagling sesson on the weekend when I have my wash sesson.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll be there in the next wave of this challenge..think I'm going to go co wash just now


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 24, 2011)

futurelonglocks I think you might find you have better moisture and length retention with cowashing, if not an actual growth increase. HTH.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've gained about 2 1/2 to 3 inches sine the end of April 2011 till now




futurelonglocks said:


> Lurker here...have you guys noticed any increased growth? My apologies if this has already been asked.


----------



## Burbujas (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey everyone, I haven't been here in a while. Things are going fine, I am still co-washing once a week and I'm currently using Suave coconut conditioner as my co-wash conditioner. I really like the way this conditioner makes my hair feel . I've also noticed my hair being less dry and brittle over the past few months, so I am gonna stick to co-washing once a week. I've gained about 2 inches which I am very happy about.  I'll definitely join you all in the next challenge!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Aug 24, 2011)

I am embarking on a 30-day fast food boycott in an attempt to jumpstart a healthy lifestyle change. I am actually inspired by DH who lost about 30 lbs in 4 months by doing an Atkins-type diet.  I plan to help my temple (body) and my wallet in 1 fail swoop! Hopefully, better eating will have a good effect on my tresses too! If nothing else, I'll have more $ for product! LOL


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Great question, @13StepsAhead. Ladies, @Shay72 and @allmundjoi, how do you get by without detangling when you cowash? Does your hair not become tangled and/or mat together? Cowashing is still new to me. I'm yet to figure out how to cowash without detangling. @sunnieb, @Nix08 or @NJoy, do you care to chime in? Know you all cowash often.



divachyk - you know my hair regimen well!  I've already cowashed 2x this week and I'm under the dryer doing a dc right now!  

I lightly detangle each and every time I wash/cowash my hair.  It would become a matted mess if I didn't.  I don't lose a ton of hair, so I guess doing it "lightly" is the key.  I don't care if it's not fully detangled.  I just want it loose enough so it doesn't become packed.

Also, I lightly comb through the body of my hair every 30 minutes or so while I'm airdrying, so that keeps the tangles at bay as well.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I attempted cowashing again tonight and it went well. I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2011)

@divachyk I rinse my hair for a long time before I apply the Conditioner. I try to rinse away most of my daily styling products as best I can, before I apply the conditioner.

Then I pulse the conditioner through my hair and rinse. I always have to detangle anyway, so I can't really say cowashing is responsible for _more _tangled hair. 

But I think heavy rinsing before and heavy rinsing after to make sure your hair is really clean, helps alot to minimize tangles.


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 24, 2011)

divachyk, SORRY didnt see the mention, the key for me is oil rinsing with castor oil. This stuff, when applied to my wet hair, makes it easy to finger detangle in the shower, then hot rinse, add conditioner, just run my fingers through the hair again, then cool rinse. Detangled, moist hair with popping curls. I am sold on oil rinsing. No matting. Then on wet hair I layer in avg, then evoo, then KCKT, then castor oil (again, just a little to seal).

ETA: CAPITALIZED


----------



## divachyk (Aug 24, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Okay ladies, we'll be gearing up to start the last leg of the 2011 Cowash Challenge, begining September 1st through to December 31st. I plan to move everyone currently on the list over into the new challenge thread. I'll post the link here to the new thread once it's up (probably on the 30th/31st of August).
> 
> @divachyk, if I cowash during the week, I just finger-detangle as I rinse, using the force of the water. I only do a full detagling sesson on the weekend when I have my wash sesson.


MyAngelEyez~C~U - will you sign me up also. I'mma make this cowash thang work!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Cowashed with Silk Dreams Destination Hydration.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 25, 2011)

divachyk said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U - *will you sign me up also.* I'mma make this cowash thang work!



divachyk, done!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Aug 25, 2011)

Co washed this morning with Suave Almond and Shea Butter condish


----------



## melissa-bee (Aug 25, 2011)

I fell of this challenge a long time ago. I just do whatever when ever.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm a on and off co-washer. I'm not apart of this challenge, but I can't wait to see most of you guys ending and progress pics. 

sits... waits... and lurks...


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh really we're to show pics...I can't wait to see them either


----------



## lexxi (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I did good for the cowash challenge however I had breakage on the sides of my hair mainly the left for some reason that side is more prone to breakage,I have had issues with it for awhile so I know there Isnt much progress other than it being more fuller but I have a few months left and will be getting long kinky twists soon.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Aug 25, 2011)

tiffjust2002 said:


> Co washed this morning with Suave Almond and Shea Butter condish



My daughter hair is 4c-ish, big, thick, unruly long hair. She is about waist length if you flat iron it. I tried that conditioner on her hair  his weekend while detangling . I must say, her hair was so soft and detangling process went smooth without her saying it hurt. So high kudos for Suave Almond and Shea Butter conditioner.

As for the Cowash Challenge. I'm seeing some great results. I only use one of my passes and I'm happy. I'm a full SL waters now, looking for the APL shore. When I started this challenge I was barely brushing SL and my breakage was bad. 

Fall / Winter is coming, so now I need to look for some heavy duty moisturizing conditioners for cowashing and DCing. I'm open to all suggestions. I don't think my HE HH, Tresemme and Suave will cut it for the fall/winter dry air. I'm also in the no heat challenge. I plan to join both again!

Looking forward to post pics after the holiday (Labor day)...


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

Cowashed with the last smidgeons of my Hairveda Acai Phyto.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes I really like that condish for co-washing I usually add a little EVOO or avocado oil to it which really makes it soft and shiny 



fiyahwerks said:


> My daughter hair is 4c-ish, big, thick, unruly long hair. She is about waist length if you flat iron it. I tried that conditioner on her hair his weekend while detangling . I must say, her hair was so soft and detangling process went smooth without her saying it hurt. So high kudos for Suave Almond and Shea Butter conditioner.
> 
> As for the Cowash Challenge. I'm seeing some great results. I only use one of my passes and I'm happy. I'm a full SL waters now, looking for the APL shore. When I started this challenge I was barely brushing SL and my breakage was bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 26, 2011)

IDareT'sHair and tiffers guess who is expecting to pick up their Silk Dreams Products this pm?!  I had a really rough call at work, so this news perked me up. Oh and a extra special package as well . 

I missed the QB sale, sigh sigh sigh. i was looking forward to finally trying their stuff.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

bajandoc86 Yes! *fist pump*

Are you gonna use any of it tonight? oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2011)

Just Cowashed with Hairveda MoistPRO


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 26, 2011)

co washed today  If I don't do an ACV rinse my hair dries faster


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 26, 2011)

tiffers so i was supposed to nap for 1/2 hr and then go get it.....i just got up and realised the time. Place closed  i am so frustrated! I'm going back to sleep. :/


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

Cowashed with Shea Moisture Reconstructing Conditioner. It was my first time using it and me likey.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 27, 2011)

Started cowashing a few nights ago and I love it.  My brief reviews thus far:
SDH Whip My Hair cleansing cream - made my hair soft
HV Moist Condition Pro - made my hair feel balanced and resilient
HV Moist Pro 24/7 - made my hair soft

Thus far, I prefer Moist Condition Pro. The other two are tied for a close second.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

Did an Ayurvedic cowash with Suave Humectant using Kalpi Tone powder with extra Brahmi and Maka powders added.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 27, 2011)

divachyk how often are you co washing now?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2011)

divachyk
I used to be a daily cowasher but have now cut back to about 2 times a week. If I remember I finger detangle when I cowash. Otherwise I've just accepted that until I do a full detangle on Sundays my hair will be tangled. I guess it would be helpful for you to know that I have tightly coiled 4a hair with a lot of shrinkage. Meaning although I am a little past a year post bc I look like I don't have much more than a TWA. But when stretched my hair is resting somewhere between collar bone and apl.

I cowashed this week with SSI's Okra Reconstructor and Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 27, 2011)

cowashed with vo5 passionfruit smoothie YUMMY and a little apricot kernel oil


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 27, 2011)

Used AO HSR clearly I can't go wrong with this baby


----------



## tiffers (Aug 27, 2011)

Cowashed with Shea Moisture Reconstructing Conditioner mixed with Silk Dreams PRE and rice bran oil.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 27, 2011)

Do u water it down to cowash?



Nix08 said:


> Used AO HSR clearly I can't go wrong with this baby


----------



## divachyk (Aug 27, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> @divachyk how often are you co washing now?


Nix08 -Every other day. The goal is to cowash on gym days (Mon, Wed, Fri). I sweat a lot and the sweat dries my hair out and makes it crunchy. I *try* to workout 3x weekly. 



Shay72 said:


> @divachyk
> I used to be a daily cowasher but have now cut back to about 2 times a week. If I remember I finger detangle when I cowash. Otherwise I've just accepted that until I do a full detangle on Sundays my hair will be tangled. I guess it would be helpful for you to know that I have tightly coiled 4a hair with a lot of shrinkage. Meaning although I am a little past a year post bc I look like I don't have much more than a TWA. But when stretched my hair is resting somewhere between collar bone and apl.
> 
> I cowashed this week with SSI's Okra Reconstructor and Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


Shay72 - I'm relaxed and don't have a clue what hair type I am.  What has been working for me is to comb lightly beforehand, keep my hair stretched while cowashing, and lightly comb through while air drying. My ouidad comb does great with wet combing.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Cowashed with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner mixed with wheat germ oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 29, 2011)

Cowashed with Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Conditioner


----------



## Ltown (Aug 29, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U, please sign me up for the Sept round, i'm new to cowashing, haven't master the waxy feeling after but so far its help reduce my dermatitis so its a keeper.  Thanks!


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 29, 2011)

Cowashed last night with WEN............


----------



## divachyk (Aug 29, 2011)

Does your hair go through cowashing withdrawal? My hair was feeling great when I cowashed every other day. I didn't cowash at all over the weekend and my became a desert.  Did I create a monster?


----------



## fiyahwerks (Aug 29, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Cowashed with Shea Moisture Reconstructing Conditioner. It was my first time using it and me likey.



I like it too. I use it as a leave in (mixed with H2O and oils) also.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 29, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Does your hair go through cowashing withdrawal? My hair was feeling great when I cowashed every other day. I didn't cowash at all over the weekend and my became a desert.  Did I create a monster?


 It shouldn't. watch out for conditioner with cones in them. I think they can over-coat and cause dryness over time.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Avocado Conditioner mixed with wheat germ oil.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 30, 2011)

Haven't cowashed since last week. Will cowash tomorrow with ??? - dunno at this time. Might finish off my whip my hair so that I can fully move on to something else.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Aug 30, 2011)

dang ants were all over my Suave Almond Shea Butter condish last night


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

Cowashed with Avocado Conditioner and wgo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda MoistPRO


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay, New Cowash Challenge thread is up HERE!


----------



## Blue_Berry (Sep 1, 2011)

Dang challenge over.  I really wanted to know people progress.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Sep 1, 2011)

blueberry2118 said:


> Dang challenge over.  I really wanted to know people progress.


 


I posted my updated progress pic in the 2nd part of this challenge


----------



## Diva_Esq (Sep 1, 2011)

CONGRATS LADIES!!!!!!!! WE MADE IT!!!!!!! 

MY END PIC IS MY AVI PIC!


----------

